# The Gun Thread



## Carlos Danger (Dec 17, 2019)

Is this permissible? A place to discuss (legal) shooting related sports and hobbies?


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2019)

Remi said:


> Is this permissible? A place to discuss (legal) shooting related sports and hobbies?



I surely hope so! Just got the call today my latest purchase is cleared for pickup after my 7 day waiting period. I am also in the market for a Scorpion Micro and I am kicking myself for not just buying it same day and putting them both on the same waiting period


----------



## Peak (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone have experience with Tikkas? I'm stongly considering a superlight, after dragging around a 12ish pound gun for just a few shots this season I'm a bit over my current setup.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2019)

Peak said:


> Anyone have experience with Tikkas? I'm stongly considering a superlight, after dragging around a 12ish pound gun for just a few shots this season I'm a bit over my current setup.



I don't hunt, but my buddy owns a T3X and is super happy with it. Said it was one of the best shooting rifles outta the box he's ever bought for what thats worth. Only bolt gun I have is a 700sps, which I rarely ever shoot now a days because I moved a decent distance away from the outdoor range.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> after my 7 day waiting period.



What unconstitutional communist state do you live in? #abolishwaitingperiods


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> What unconstitutional communist state do you live in? #abolishwaitingperiods



Maryland unfortunately. That’s on top of already having an HQL license with live scan fingerprints on file just to purchase, and I also have my designated collectors license which exempts you from only purchasing one regulated firearm every 30 days but you still have to wait the 7 day “cooling off period”. So dumb.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

#constitutionalcarry

I love this thread already. I lost my gun in a tragic boating accident though... sank to the bottom of the ocean. If I had any I sure would post ‘em, but I guess I’ll just talk shop with you guys.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> #constitutionalcarry



#America


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2019)

Remi said:


> Is this permissible? A place to discuss (legal) shooting related sports and hobbies?


This is an EMS forum, not a gun forum.  In the past threads about guns have not ended well and resulted  in some members receiving forum vacations.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is an EMS forum, not a gun forum.  In the past threads about guns have not ended well and resulted  in some members receiving forum vacations.


I understand it’s an EMS forum. But there are plenty of other individual threads discussing things that aren’t directly EMS related.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2019)

Peak said:


> Anyone have experience with Tikkas? I'm stongly considering a superlight, after dragging around a 12ish pound gun for just a few shots this season I'm a bit over my current setup.


No experience with them, but I’ve always heard good things about them.

What do you hunt with that weighs 12#?


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2019)

I just want to get a bazooka.... for home defense, of course.... #merika


----------



## Summit (Dec 18, 2019)

I notice a particular affection for the shooting sports and armed self-defense in EMS and ED workers, including open enthusiasm. Outside of those healthcare subgroups, I think the interest is still almost as high, but healthcare workers are less open for fear of being judged. We live with our noses pressed against the gritty reality of human existence, and also we walk alone in the dark to our cars at shift change.

My T3 Light is great for carrying on meandering routes offtrail in the mountains with a little slip of paper from Parks and Wildlife. You can't call what I do hunting, because that implies some hope of success.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 18, 2019)

Remi said:


> I understand it’s an EMS forum. But there are plenty of other individual threads discussing things that aren’t directly EMS related.


I'm well aware of that. My response was meant as more of a warning about what will happen if this thread follows the other gun threads we've had.  For now I see no problem with this thread which is why I did not lock it after my post.


----------



## Peak (Dec 18, 2019)

Remi said:


> What do you hunt with that weighs 12#?



An AR-10.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2019)

Peak said:


> An AR-10.


I see. Believe it or not I have zero experience with the AR platform aside from my time in the military.

I do plan to build both an AR15 and an AR10 this coming year. I have an M1A so I know all about weighty rifles. I love anything chambered in .308.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

Remi said:


> I do plan to build both



Build like 80% build? Or build like buy a completed lower?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Build like 80% build? Or build like buy a completed lower?


Probably start with a complete lower my first time  around. But I do love the idea of starting with an 80% lower and enjoying the benefits of that.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 18, 2019)

Ive been saving for a Bergara B-14 in 7mm to take out west. Now I cant find one local.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2019)

Once I'm not working 90 hr weeks to pay my old bills (20yr old Jim37F was a dumbass with credit... good news is I'm projecting paying off a significant portion of those this year...) I wanna jump thru my states very draconian anti gun laws to get.... Something. 

I'm thinking an AR platform, either 5.56 or if the Army actually switches, 6.8 (eventually I'd like both... but for when I only have 1, I'd like to practice the same one I'd be using once I get my sheiße together and re-enlist lol).
Though theres a lot of different rifles that interest me. Off the top my head, M1, M1A, Mini14, Henry lever gun...

So same logic, a 9mm Sig pistol, and a 12g shotgun to round out my first few purchases would feel like a good foundation. 

Theres an archery range on the far side of the island, maybe I'll pick up some bow stuff as well. Probably easier/cheaper to initially get into lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

Remi said:


> Probably start with a complete lower my first time  around. But I do love the idea of starting with an 80% lower and enjoying the benefits of that.



Thats what I did at first. Bought a completed lower and built that way. Now I have 2 80%'s sitting at home. One is already drilled out, I just have to mill it with my router. 

Pro tip if you're going to go the 80% route. 80% arms has a jig that will allow you to do it with a hand drill, however after a couple holes my batteries died in my (cordless) drill and impact driver. I went to Harbor Freight and bought their drill press for like $60. Does the job fine. I would also recommend buying 80% arms router bit. The ones at the local hardware stored aren't the correct length meaning they don't go deep enough to properly mill the receiver.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Probably easier/cheaper to initially get into lol



HA! thats funny...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2019)

-_- For my state:

"Acquiring any firearm within the State requires a permit from your county Chief of Police. You must be 21 years old and a U.S. citizen or permanent resident alien. You will be fingerprinted and photographed for a criminal background check, and you must affirm by affidavit your mental health and lack of drug or alcohol addiction or criminal background. You authorize release of your medical history and give the name, phone number, and address of your doctor (if any). You are not required to have a doctor or provide a medical clearance. Your doctor is required to release any mental health information pertinent to your acquiring firearms. A drunk driving record, history of serious psychiatric diagnosis, a medical cannabis prescription, or any treatment for alcohol or drug abuse, will result in denial of your permit. A letter from a physician will be required to establish that you are “no longer adversely affected.”
...
You must wait 14 days for your permit. Permits not picked up by the 6th day after the 14-day waiting period will be voided. Applicants will have to reapply and go through another 14-day waiting period.
Individual permits to acquire handguns are required for each transaction and must be used with 10 days of issue. A permit to acquire shotguns and rifles is good for one year from the date of issue for any number of transactions."






						Hawaii Gun Laws – Hawaii Rifle Association
					






					hawaiirifleassociation.org


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

Permits to acquire handguns, shotguns, and rifles... smh...


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is an EMS forum, not a gun forum.  In the past threads about guns have not ended well and resulted  in some members receiving forum vacations.


When have we had any issue recently? It's usually the same core group of us talking about hunting or new builds anyway.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Permits to acquire handguns, shotguns, and rifles... smh...


Trash


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to build but then I just find one I like and then there’s no need to build.
Maybe I’ll branch out next year.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 19, 2019)

I was signed up for Gunsite Academy's 3-day pistol course in Nashville in the middle of January, but I just got an email last night saying it was cancelled due to low enrollment.

I have really been looking forward to that class.


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 19, 2019)

Remi said:


> I was signed up for Gunsite Academy's 3-day pistol course in Nashville in the middle of January, but I just got an email last night saying it was cancelled due to low enrollment.
> 
> I have really been looking forward to that class.



Remi, there's a store called Guns and Leather with branches in Hendersonville and Greenbrier. They offer several courses, rentals, and in-house ranges. I've been pleased with their service.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 19, 2019)

Peak said:


> An AR-10.


I have one myself more of a for fun gun, I don’t see much practicality to the platform due to its weight. They’re pretty cool with being able to use so many cartridges with the at platforms. But they’re so heavy compared to a synthetic bolt action. Would love a rem 700 in 7mm mag


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone here a Front Sight member?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Anyone here a Front Sight member?


My girlfriend’s father is. He just attended one of their classes last month. Said it was a great class.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Anyone here a Front Sight member?



PM me for the gouge...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> PM me for the gouge...


I’m a lifetime member.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

So I picked up the ancient Taurus M82 I left with my Dad a few years ago, and I miss it. For a Model 10 clone from the 70s, it still locks up well and looks classy.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 20, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> I’m a lifetime member.


* I should have added details.
I am a member, but due to their practice I have never gone out there. Just wanted to see what others have heard/experienced.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2019)

I really want to get a single-action revolver in a centerfire caliber, a 30-30 or 45-70, and maybe a bolt action rifle


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 25, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I really want to get a single-action revolver in a centerfire caliber, a 30-30 or 45-70, and maybe a bolt action rifle



I'm not criticizing -- just curious: Why get a pistol chambered for such a big cartridge?


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 25, 2019)

mgr22 said:


> I'm not criticizing -- just curious: Why get a pistol chambered for such a big cartridge?


Probably a glutton for punishment... Personally I prefer to be able to continue having feeling in my hands after shooting each round.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2019)

I was thinking more along the lines of a 38 or 45 LC and a rifle in 30/30 or 45-70, but wouldn’t be ppposed to a lever action carbine in the same caliber. A 45-70 pistol would be interesting


----------



## Peak (Dec 25, 2019)

At a certain point there just isn't practicality to rifle caliber handguns. They aren't that much lighter than a 16" lever, and you can certainly shoulder and accurately fire the rifle faster than effectively drawing and firing said revolvers. 

I mean a BFR weighs around 5 pounds, a S&W 500 and similar revolvers start around 4 pounds and go up quickly, and a 1895GS is 7.

Ballistics for large rounds like 45-70, 460 or 500 S&W they loose velocity so fast from shortening barrel length that anything below 6" is too small and you really need at least 8 or 10 inches of barrel (insert adolescent humor).


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2019)

I wouldn't mind shooting something like a .50 desert eagle or other hand cannon just to have shot the dang thing, but yeah, the only reason I'd ever buy one is as a collector, if I've already own a bunch of others and I just have extra cash burning a hole in my pocket lol


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 25, 2019)

Try out a 10mm pistol loaded with buffalo bore. 10mm is my favorite pistol round, it packs a manageable punch. 


In other news I ordered 2 new scopes. One is delivered and mounted, the other will be here friday.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 26, 2019)

Remi said:


> I was signed up for Gunsite Academy's 3-day pistol course in Nashville in the middle of January, but I just got an email last night saying it was cancelled due to low enrollment.
> 
> I have really been looking forward to that class.



Thats unfortunate, I heard it's one of the best classes available.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 26, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Try out a 10mm pistol loaded with buffalo bore. 10mm is my favorite pistol round, it packs a manageable punch.
> 
> 
> In other news I ordered 2 new scopes. One is delivered and mounted, the other will be here friday.



I have a G20SF that I carry in a Hill People Kit Bag when in the back country for bear protection, loaded with Underwood Hard Cast ammo. I love shooting that gun.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 26, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> I have a G20SF that I carry in a Hill People Kit Bag when in the back country for bear protection, loaded with Underwood Hard Cast ammo. I love shooting that gun.


I have a 20, 29sf, and a RIA 1911, and Ive been eyeing the new cmmg banshee carbine in an SBR.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 26, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I have a 20, 29sf, and a RIA 1911, and Ive been eyeing the new cmmg banshee carbine in an SBR.



Nice! I was just looking over doing an AR pistol type setup, but decided to go with the Scorpion Micro and have a few more days to wait before I can pick it up. Already got my optics in for it, new charging handle,  and going to load out a Haley Strategic SMG bag for it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 26, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I have a 20, 29sf, and a RIA 1911, and Ive been eyeing the new cmmg banshee carbine in an SBR.


Nice collection. I recently shot a RIA 1911 in 10mm and plan to buy one of those and a G20 in January.

Im betting I would love the RIA 10mm HC (double stack), but I want to handle one before I order it, and no one around here has one in stock.

I kind of plan to eventually have two G20’s. One will have a light and be my house gun, and the other will live in my truck.

Some day I’ll pony up for the Colt Delta Elite in 10mm. Don’t see myself ever getting any fancier than that.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Try out a 10mm pistol loaded with buffalo bore. 10mm is my favorite pistol round, it packs a manageable punch.


That’s it right there.
G20?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 27, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> That’s it right there.
> G20?


Glock 20


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 27, 2019)

Remi said:


> Nice collection. I recently shot a RIA 1911 in 10mm and plan to buy one of those and a G20 in January.
> 
> Im betting I would love the RIA 10mm HC (double stack), but I want to handle one before I order it, and no one around here has one in stock.
> 
> ...



That is my nightstand gun Remi. It’s a perfect setup. Also if anyone is looking for a great nightstand safe I have been really really pleased with my Vaultek.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2019)

Remi said:


> Glock 20


Yeah, that’s what I said. 👍👍 Fantastic weapon.

Anyone have a biometric lock? It work well on the nightstand?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 28, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> That is my nightstand gun Remi. It’s a perfect setup. Also if anyone is looking for a great nightstand safe I have been really really pleased with my Vaultek.


Is that the fullsize safe? Ive been in the market for a new one for a while now, just got tired of reading crappy reviews so I gave up.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 28, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Is that the fullsize safe? Ive been in the market for a new one for a while now, just got tired of reading crappy reviews so I gave up.



That safe that is in my nightstand is the VE20 and easily fits the G20 with light and a spare mag. I have had it for a year now and it's been flawless. I bought the extended battery pack for it which just secured on the exterior and has give me 6 months of worry free opening, although I don't open it daily. Can open it within two seconds and has an internal light which makes the pistol easily visible at nighttime in the dark. Also the keys light up if you wave you hand over it, another nice nighttime feature. 

Prior to this I had a gunvault and I will never own another one of their products again. Unreliable junk. I also stay away from anything bio-metric for a home defense pistol setup.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 28, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> That safe that is in my nightstand is the VE20 and easily fits the G20 with light and a spare mag. I have had it for a year now and it's been flawless. I bought the extended battery pack for it which just secured on the exterior and has give me 6 months of worry free opening, although I don't open it daily. Can open it within two seconds and has an internal light which makes the pistol easily visible at nighttime in the dark. Also the keys light up if you wave you hand over it, another nice nighttime feature.
> 
> Prior to this I had a gunvault and I will never own another one of their products again. Unreliable junk. I also stay away from anything bio-metric for a home defense pistol setup.


Kind of where im at with things reference biometric. 

And thanks, looking at these on amazon, the reference chart says I need a VE but I figured thats probably playing it safe on size. A VE20 is over $100 cheaper and id be putting the same set up in it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

Biometric is no good?


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 28, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Biometric is no good?



They can be, but their similar to a Pyxis machine in a hospital, or the iPhone with fingerprint reader in the fact sometimes it takes more then one attempt to open it. Excessive dirt, grease, sweat, blood, etc. all could hinder rapid opening of it if you don’t get the fingerprint just right. For those reasons I will never have a bio safe as my bedside gun safe because I want it to open quickly 100% of the time. I do have a bio-safe, but it’s for other guns and stuff I’m pulling out at a leisurely pace and not under duress.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> They can be, but their similar to a Pyxis machine in a hospital, or the iPhone with fingerprint reader in the fact sometimes it takes more then one attempt to open it. Excessive dirt, grease, sweat, blood, etc. all could hinder rapid opening of it if you don’t get the fingerprint just right. For those reasons I will never have a bio safe as my bedside gun safe because I want it to open quickly 100% of the time. I do have a bio-safe, but it’s for other guns and stuff I’m pulling out at a leisurely pace and not under duress.


Roger. Sounds like solid tactics. 
I like the RFID chip openers with battery backup. More secure than a magnet and safe form the kids.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

Thoughts on a single-action revolver for HD?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

I’d ditch a revolver for HD. I mean they’re not obsolete by any means but most modern semi autos will trump a revolver with round capacity and follow up shots any day. Especially a single action only revolver where you have to cock the hammer every time you want to shoot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I’d ditch a revolver for HD. I mean they’re not obsolete by any means but most modern semi autos will trump a revolver with round capacity and follow up shots any day. Especially a single action only revolver where you have to cock the hammer every time you want to shoot.


If an intruder enters my bedroom, it’s gonna be an old fashioned western shootout.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If an intruder enters my bedroom, it’s gonna be an old fashioned western shootout.



In that case might I suggest a double-barreled “street howitzer”


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I’d ditch a revolver for HD. I mean they’re not obsolete by any means but most modern semi autos will trump a revolver with round capacity and follow up shots any day. Especially a single action only revolver where you have to cock the hammer every time you want to shoot.



This...... I think they’re are statistics to back it up but in an home invasion you always need to be prepared for the potential to encounter multiple intruders and/or attackers. Often times at least two. Revolvers have a place and fans, but home defense in my opinion isn’t one of them. When it comes to capacity you have to ask yourself how well do you shoot under pressure, and if the only shooting you have done is at the range then you want as much capacity as possible. Something like a Glock 17 or 19 come to mind for a decent starter semi-auto pistol for HD. Accuracy > caliber, the 5-6 rounds of 9mm you put on target in the middle of the night is better then 10 misses with a hand cannon.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If an intruder enters my bedroom, it’s gonna be an old fashioned western shootout.


The sad part is in CA you'll probably be arrested and/or sued by the family. Jokes. I'll never go back to CA.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

How many here drill and train with exertion being part of you routine? Pushups to exertion then shoot, buddy carry 100 yards then shoot, etc.
Shooting from various positions?... kneeing, cornering, on your back, secondary draw, non-dominant hand firing? 
Mag reloads? Clearing malfunctions? Go to secondary?

Just popping a few rounds isn't enough. 

When it goes down you are going to be under extreme stress, adrenaline pumping, and it will be over way too fast. 

Anyone else have this kind of experience?


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 29, 2019)

Does drinking four margaritas at speed then shooting my tv count? If so...yes.

But seriously, yes. We do combat stress shooting a few times a year, then an Active Shooter with sim rounds using an empty campus with LOTS of running, rescues, and TACMED skills.


----------



## Peak (Dec 29, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> This...... I think they’re are statistics to back it up but in an home invasion you always need to be prepared for the potential to encounter multiple intruders and/or attackers. Often times at least two. Revolvers have a place and fans, but home defense in my opinion isn’t one of them. When it comes to capacity you have to ask yourself how well do you shoot under pressure, and if the only shooting you have done is at the range then you want as much capacity as possible. Something like a Glock 17 or 19 come to mind for a decent starter semi-auto pistol for HD. Accuracy > caliber, the 5-6 rounds of 9mm you put on target in the middle of the night is better then 10 misses with a hand cannon.



Keep in mind that you are accountable for every round that misses. If you hit your kid from a missed shot that's on you. If you hit one of your neighbors that's on you. 

You also need to think about the effectiveness of caliber and specific round you are firing. These are gun fights where it doesn't necessarily matter if the bad guy dies in 30 seconds or a few minutes, if they can continue to fire at you they continue to pose a lethal threat. Even a few seconds can make a huge difference between one loser and two losers in a close gun fight.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 29, 2019)

Peak said:


> Keep in mind that you are accountable for every round that misses. If you hit your kid from a missed shot that's on you. If you hit one of your neighbors that's on you.
> 
> You also need to think about the effectiveness of caliber and specific round you are firing. These are gun fights where it doesn't necessarily matter if the bad guy dies in 30 seconds or a few minutes, if they can continue to fire at you they continue to pose a lethal threat. Even a few seconds can make a huge difference between one loser and two losers in a close gun fight.



That was kinda my point.. Caliber effectiveness is null and void in a self defense shooting if you can’t put rounds on target for a new shooter, or someone not used to shooting and moving.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2019)

I am a huge proponent of 9mm handguns and is what I carry 99% of the time but my nightstand gun is a 1911 that punches groups my Glocks' couldn't dream of. Not that it really matters tho because a potential intruder is going to be dealing with a suppressed SBR.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 29, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> How many here drill and train with exertion being part of you routine? Pushups to exertion then shoot, buddy carry 100 yards then shoot, etc.
> Shooting from various positions?... kneeing, cornering, on your back, secondary draw, non-dominant hand firing?
> Mag reloads? Clearing malfunctions? Go to secondary?
> 
> ...



During my brief time in LE we did some exertional firearms training and shooting from cover, vehicles, and various positions. Since then I have taken some local classes, and also have taken a pistol and carbine course with Haley Strategic in AZ and those were hands down some of the best training classes I have ever participated in. I have also heard great reviews from anyone who has taken a Gunsite Academy classes or Sig classes. 

I have toyed with the idea of shooting 3 gun for a while, just don't know that I have the time. Range wise I am fairly limited where I live currently but I am looking forward to going back to my old employer in April because a lot of the guys I worked with have large farms in PA and we routinely would get together for shooting events. 

If you have access to somewhere to do this type of training and/or practice shooting on the move DO IT. The number of gun owners who routinely train is pretty low, and I would say the number of people who do that type of training is even lower. Invest in a good gun, then invest in training. I know buddies who have a small arsenal at home of some really nice firearms, but have never shot outside of an indoor range and certainly have never practiced shooting on the move etc. Kinda a waste in my opinion but to each their own. 

Even the guy going to the indoor range a few times a year is sadly training more then most...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 29, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> How many here drill and train with exertion being part of you routine? Pushups to exertion then shoot, buddy carry 100 yards then shoot, etc.
> Shooting from various positions?... kneeing, cornering, on your back, secondary draw, non-dominant hand firing?
> Mag reloads? Clearing malfunctions? Go to secondary?
> 
> ...



I enjoy just popping a few round just as much as the next guy. But the past year/ year and a half I've been ramping up my range time wanting something more challenging than just popping off rounds. While I don't do pushups or buddy carries I set up multiple static targets, shoot from cover and move to the next "cover" to engage a different target. If I'm with a friend I'll have him load my mags and vise versa. Unknown round count, and sometimes we'll load snap caps in the mags to simulate a malfunction. On a flat static range its pretty easy to do quick reloads and malfunction manipulation, but once you're sprinting between targets and shooting from obscure positions what used to be simple and easy now has a challenge to it. Sometimes I'll add my plate carrier for added difficulty. 

Before the naysayers hit with with the BS that no-one is shooting back, I'm still under stress of time and physically stressed. Don't get me wrong I know it's not the same, if I could do force on force with sims I would totally do that. But alas, I'm doing what I can.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 29, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Does drinking four margaritas at speed then shooting my tv count? If so...yes.
> 
> But seriously, yes. We do combat stress shooting a few times a year, then an Active Shooter with sim rounds using an empty campus with LOTS of running, rescues, and TACMED skills.


Oh yeah! This thread is heating up!


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 30, 2019)

I put a Bergara B14 Hunter in 7mm Rem Mag on layaway today. Only did layaway cause I had both kids and didnt want to fill out the paperwork. 

My 6 year old immediatley started blackmailing me, saying she wouldnt tell my wife if I bought her a toy.

Not sure if parenting win, or fail.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 31, 2019)

I see a Sig P365 in my not-too-distant future.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 31, 2019)

Remi said:


> I see a Sig P365 in my not-too-distant future.



I have pondered a few times swapping my 1st gen M&P shield for a P365 a few times. I’m just tired of buying new holsters and accessories lol. Pretty much all my LE buddies carry that as their off duty gun and give it rave reviews both for shooting and comfort while concealing.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 31, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> I have pondered a few times swapping my 1st gen M&P shield for a P365 a few times. I’m just tired of buying new holsters and accessories lol. Pretty much all my LE buddies carry that as their off duty gun and give it rave reviews both for shooting and comfort while concealing.



I carry a Glock 26 (5th gen) and have been thinking about trying to find something a little slimmer and lighter for daily IWB carry. Was planning on looking at the Glock 43 and the single stack Shield. Sig wasn't even on my radar until I shot a buddy's today and I was thoroughly impressed with how it handled and how much ammo it held in such a lightweight, slim package. I actually liked it better than both my G26 and my Ruger.

I have about $5k worth of guns that I want to add to my collection in the next year, lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2019)

I love my P365


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 31, 2019)

I finally got around to drilling my safe and installing electricty and LED lighting. Discovered an extra AR lower in the back. Guess im gonna build a 223 bench gun optimized for heavy bullets.


----------



## Peak (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a PPS m1 that is amazing to shoot and easy to carry, I think it's one of the most under rated single stacks out there. If you're looking at concealable single stacks I'd recommend checking it out.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 1, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> I have pondered a few times swapping my 1st gen M&P shield for a P365 a few times. I’m just tired of buying new holsters and accessories lol. Pretty much all my LE buddies carry that as their off duty gun and give it rave reviews both for shooting and comfort while concealing.


Had a Shield and upgraded to P365. Its a much better pistol as far as a more natural grip and smoother trigger pull.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 1, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Had a Shield and upgraded to P365. Its a much better pistol as far as a more natural grip and smoother trigger pull.



That's what I have heard, although the shield feels great to me in my hands. The trigger could certainly use some work. I have a bunch of different holsters for it so I'm likely just to keep it. If I buy another gun in the next 6 months my wife is going to kill me with it lol. I go to pickup my Scorpion Micro Pistol tomorrow, so that will have to be it for a little bit.


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anyone out there have extensive experience with both a P365 and a G26 Gen4? If so, what are your likes and dislikes?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> Does anyone out there have extensive experience with both a P365 and a G26 Gen4? If so, what are your likes and dislikes?


 
Probably a better comparison with the G43/48


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 1, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> Does anyone out there have extensive experience with both a P365 and a G26 Gen4? If so, what are your likes and dislikes?


 Not extensive by any means, but I can give you my 2 cents.

I daily carry a G26 gen 5. I like it for all the reasons people like Glocks: durability, reliability, accuracy, a decent trigger and sights from the factory, for a decent price. I also  dislike the same things about it that lots of people dislike about Glocks: a grip angle that feels less than natural, and it’s a little blocky for IWB carry.

I only shot about 30 rounds through the P365 but it felt great. Surprisingly little recoil from such a small pistol with the 124 grain ammo (a little more than the G26 for sure, but not as snappy as as my Ruger EC9s), lightweight, slim, great grip and trigger and sights. 

I like my G26, so the Sig is actually not high on my wish list of guns, but it’s on there, for sure.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2020)

Remi said:


> decent trigger and sights from the factory, for a decent price. I also  dislike the same things about it that lots of people dislike about Glocks: a grip angle that feels less than natural, and it’s a little blocky for IWB carry.



Bwahahahahahaha....decent trigger on a glock. That's a new one.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2020)

Been carrying a 10mm almost daily for over 10 years now.  Started with the G20 and G29, but now carry a 1911 Springfield Range Officer Elite Operator in 10mm.  There's just something about wood and steel in your hand a Glock can't replicate.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha....decent trigger on a glock. That's a new one.


If you know of a gun for less than $440 that has a significantly better trigger than the G26 gen 5, I’d love to hear it. 

They may exist but they are not numerous.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's just something about wood and steel in your hand a Glock can't replicate.



Wood is for fudds, but I know you Glock haters can’t help it so it’s cool.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2020)

Remi said:


> Wood is for fudds, but I know you Glock haters can’t help it so it’s cool.


Never said I was a Glock hater...or did you miss the party where I carrried a g20 or g29 for almost 10 years?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2020)

Remi said:


> If you know of a gun for less than $440 that has a significantly better trigger than the G26 gen 5, I’d love to hear it.
> 
> They may exist but they are not numerous.


They're commonly referred to as entry level 1911's...RIA comes to mind.  But for striker fired glock triggers aren't bad.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 2, 2020)

My next purchase will be a STI Staccato c2 duo


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 2, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> How many here drill and train with exertion being part of you routine? Pushups to exertion then shoot, buddy carry 100 yards then shoot, etc.
> Shooting from various positions?... kneeing, cornering, on your back, secondary draw, non-dominant hand firing?
> Mag reloads? Clearing malfunctions? Go to secondary?
> 
> ...



I can remember my first chase, smells.. emotions..

Hyperventilation, numbness in the extremities, and auditory shutdown are REAL.  Going into autopilot is REAL.  Unless you regularly mentally and physically preparing yourself, it is extremely unlikely that you'll have a profound level of conscious thought and decision making and forget about fine motor skills.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 2, 2020)

Remi said:


> I carry a Glock 26 (5th gen) and have been thinking about trying to find something a little slimmer and lighter for daily IWB carry. Was planning on looking at the Glock 43 and the single stack Shield. Sig wasn't even on my radar until I shot a buddy's today and I was thoroughly impressed with how it handled and how much ammo it held in such a lightweight, slim package. I actually liked it better than both my G26 and my Ruger.
> 
> I have about $5k worth of guns that I want to add to my collection in the next year, lol.



I went to the Glock 43 before the p365 came out.. I really enjoy my 43 for IWB carry..


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2020)

I like the 1911 and the Beretta 92/M9.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 3, 2020)

Once I get settled, I want another gun. Maybe like a crack instead of a pew.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 3, 2020)

My gun purchases have gone down since I got hooked on guitars.. 

 You think guns are expensive... lol


----------



## RedBlanketRunner (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## CANMAN (Jan 5, 2020)

Just picked up my Scorpion Micro the other day. Headed to this outdoor state range next week at this lake house we rented. The stock irons are actually pretty decent but if I want to keep them and the optic I’m going to have to grab a riser. Will play around with all of that next week to see what I like. Already swapped the stock grip out for a Magpul which makes a huge difference.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 5, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Just picked up my Scorpion Micro the other day. Headed to this outdoor state range next week at this lake house we rented. The stock irons are actually pretty decent but if I want to keep them and the optic I’m going to have to grab a riser. Will play around with all of that next week to see what I like. Already swapped the stock grip out for a Magpul which makes a huge difference.
> View attachment 4726
> View attachment 4727


Nice set up!


----------



## Achilles (Jan 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is an EMS forum, not a gun forum.  In the past threads about guns have not ended well and resulted  in some members receiving forum vacations.


Just don’t give us all tickets like you did last time


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2020)

G43 and Sig P320 are my daily carry guns. Love the Glock, just get the 43X so you get that extra length. I can't stand my hand not fitting fully on my guns.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 5, 2020)

So I picked up the Sig P365 this morning…..brought it home and put about 150 rounds through it in the backyard. Certainly can't say it shoots better than my Glock or Beretta, but for the size, this thing is SWEET! 12+1 rounds in a pistol this small is amazing. The trigger is very good. The factory night sights are excellent. It handles really well with both Winchester 124gr target ammo and Hornady Critical Defense 115gr; not too snappy at all.

I also picked up a CYA IWB holster and it fits this gun perfectly. Rides nice and low in my waistband and between that and the lighter weight and smaller overall size of the pistol, it is a much more comfortable carry package than my G26 and Alien Gear ShapeShift holster. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 5, 2020)

Remi said:


> So I picked up the Sig P365 this morning…..brought it home and put about 150 rounds through it in the backyard. Certainly can't say it shoots better than my Glock or Beretta, but for the size, this thing is SWEET! 12+1 rounds in a pistol this size is amazing. The trigger is very good. The factory night sights are excellent. It handles really well with both Winchester 124gr target ammo and Hornady Critical Defense 115gr; not too snappy at tall.
> 
> I also picked up a CYA IWB holster and it fits this gun perfectly. Rides nice and low in my waistband and between that and the lighter weight and smaller overall size of the pistol, it is a much more comfortable carry package than my G26 and Alien Gear ShapeShift holster. Just what I was looking for.



That didn't take long! lol, I seem to remember "I like my G26, so the Sig is actually not high on my wish list of guns, but it’s on there, for sure." Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 5, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> That didn't take long! lol, I seem to remember "I like my G26, so the Sig is actually not high on my wish list of guns, but it’s on there, for sure." Congrats on the purchase.


Well, I watched a bunch of YouTube reviews and became more and more convinced that it was what I wanted for my daily carry, plus I found a pretty good deal on one locally. The compromise I made with my wife was that this would be the last new gun for a while, lol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2020)

Achilles said:


> Just don’t give us all tickets like you did last time


Tickets = paperwork....
Ban hammer means no paperwork.

Guess which one I'll choose.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2020)

Watching all the Dirty Harry movies makes me want to impulse buy a S&W model 29.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Tickets = paperwork....
> Ban hammer means no paperwork.
> 
> Guess which one I'll choose.


Well I give up!


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 6, 2020)

Remi said:


> So I picked up the Sig P365 this morning…..brought it home and put about 150 rounds through it in the backyard. Certainly can't say it shoots better than my Glock or Beretta, but for the size, this thing is SWEET! 12+1 rounds in a pistol this small is amazing. The trigger is very good. The factory night sights are excellent. It handles really well with both Winchester 124gr target ammo and Hornady Critical Defense 115gr; not too snappy at all.
> 
> I also picked up a CYA IWB holster and it fits this gun perfectly. Rides nice and low in my waistband and between that and the lighter weight and smaller overall size of the pistol, it is a much more comfortable carry package than my G26 and Alien Gear ShapeShift holster. Just what I was looking for.



Is it noticeably thinner than a glock 26?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2020)

*The benefits of a girlfriend who owns her own gun store and has a brother who is former SEAL.  My Christmas present was a Scorpion EVO 3 with a few extras and mods already done.

And for my birthday she's making me a 10mm AR pistol.*


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 6, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Is it noticeably thinner than a glock 26?



According to specs, the difference is around a tenth of an inch.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> *The benefits of a girlfriend who owns her own gun store and has a brother who is former SEAL.  My Christmas present was a Scorpion EVO 3 with a few extras and mods already done.
> 
> And for my birthday she's making me a 10mm AR pistol.*



Your girlfriend have a sister?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 6, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Is it noticeably thinner than a glock 26?


Per the specs, the Sig P365 is only 0.18 inches thinner than the G26 and only 1.75 ounces lighter.

However, to me the Sig _feels_ about half the size and weight of the Glock. And while bigger guns almost always shoot better than smaller ones, the Sig is not hard to grip, and not nearly as snappy feeling as you’d expect.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 6, 2020)

I tried to transition from glock to M&P several years ago.. I really love how the M&P feels in my hand, but I could never get my accuracy where I wanted when shooting at tempo.. I gave it about 1000 rounds and went back to glock..

I do like how the P320 feels, never shot one though.. I assume the 365 feels similar..


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 6, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> I tried to transition from glock to M&P several years ago.. I really love how the M&P feels in my hand, but I could never get my accuracy where I wanted when shooting at tempo.. I gave it about 1000 rounds and went back to glock..
> 
> I do like how the P320 feels, never shot one though.. I assume the 365 feels similar..


This P365 is the only Sig I’ve ever shot. I like Glocks a lot and plan to eventually own at least one more (a G20) , but I am one of those people who is not a fan of the grip angle because it just doesn’t feel natural to me. It definitely takes more time to line up a good sight picture with the stock grip, though with my G26 the large backstrap helped with that some.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Your girlfriend have a sister?


Nope....just brothers that include a Marine Recon Scout-Sniper, a Navy SEAL and an Army Ranger.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope....just brothers that include a Marine Recon Scout-Sniper, a Navy SEAL and an Army Ranger.


That won’t stop @CALEMT


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope....just brothers that include a Marine Recon Scout-Sniper, a Navy SEAL and an Army Ranger.



For free guns I'll.... never mind.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> For free guns I'll.... never mind.


They're already spoken for....

Roflmao


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's just something about wood and steel in your hand a Glock can't replicate.


My daily carries are Glock 23 or 27 or a 1911A-1. I know what you mean... Years ago (early 90's) I shot a 1st gen Glock 17 and found that while I could shoot it quite well and it was very reasonably accurate, I could also feel the frame flex under recoil. I wouldn't say the feeling was disconcerting but it was a bit odd for sure!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 10, 2020)

Yay. New gun day. Forgot to order a 20moa scope base and the local shop only carries 0 moa. Thanks to amazon prime Ill get a scope mounted sunday.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2020)

Any thoughts on a Remington 7400 in .243?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay. New gun day. Forgot to order a 20moa scope base and the local shop only carries 0 moa. Thanks to amazon prime Ill get a scope mounted sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealous, that rifle in wood and 6.5 will be the next rifle I buy.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Jealous, that rifle in wood and 6.5 will be the next rifle I buy.


6.5 prc? Probably not, but you should get a 6.5 prc, and then let me shoot it at really long distances.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> 6.5 prc? Probably not, but you should get a 6.5 prc, and then let me shoot it at really long distances.


Creedmore, but I'd be ok with the PRC. Hey, if you're buying then I'm not saying no.  😂


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 11, 2020)

300 blackout is the round to beat all rounds......


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 12, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> 300 blackout is the round to beat all rounds......


I don't know, I'm pretty intrigued by the .458 HAM'R.

This rifle weighs less than 8 pounds (unloaded): .458 HAM'R from Wilson Combat


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> 300 blackout is the round to beat all rounds......



Especially suppressed shooting subsonic rounds.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 12, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> 300 blackout is the round to beat all rounds......


I mean, if youre shooting supersonics sub 250 yards at medium game, or suppressed at the range. 

Outside of that its just another round.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> 300 blackout is the round to beat all rounds......


I have a spare .223 bolt action sitting around that I'm going to change to a suppressed .300 some day.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 12, 2020)

Remi said:


> I don't know, I'm pretty intrigued by the .458 HAM'R.
> 
> This rifle weighs less than 8 pounds (unloaded): .458 HAM'R from Wilson Combat



It's a good thing your chosen profession can support expensive tastes


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 12, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> It's a good thing your chosen profession can support expensive tastes


Oh I have no intentions of buying one…..at least not anytime soon. 

I just think of all the novel "5.56 / .308 alternative" calibers out there (not that .300 AAC is novel any more), this one is the most interesting.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 13, 2020)

I should have qualified my statement by adding “for my purposes”.

I’ve been wanting to take my patrol rifle down to a 10.5” barrel.. 300blk smokes 5.56 in every way,  but absolutely blows it out of the water out of an SBR..

Plus, as mentioned above, subsonic 300blk out of a suppressed rifle is sooooooo much fun to shoot.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 13, 2020)

Remi said:


> I don't know, I'm pretty intrigued by the .458 HAM'R.
> 
> This rifle weighs less than 8 pounds (unloaded): .458 HAM'R from Wilson Combat



Looks like a brutal round!  Not thrilled with what appears to be significantly lowered mag capacity, but definitely a nasty round.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 13, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I have a spare .223 bolt action sitting around that I'm going to change to a suppressed .300 some day.



And that, to me, is the genius of 300blk, beyond ballistics, of course..

Any 5.56/223 rifle can be converted to 300blk by just changing the barrel..


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry, one more post.. The one thing to remember is that the ballistics only shine with supersonic rounds..  subsonic 300blk is almost the same ballistics as a 9mm out of a pistol..


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2020)

I found a really pretty Mossberg 464 in blue/stainless steel, 30-30, evaluating that vs a Marlin 336


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 14, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Sorry, one more post.. The one thing to remember is that the ballistics only shine with supersonic rounds..  subsonic 300blk is almost the same ballistics as a 9mm out of a pistol..


But it's magical thing to not hear....


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

Break out the tools (and the wallet) its time to build again. 300blk pistol build is in the works.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Break out the tools (and the wallet) its time to build again. 300blk pistol build is in the works.


I dont know that you could have picked a worse time.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I dont know that you could have picked a worse time.



Meh, I'm in no rush to complete it. I already have a AR... I've had these 80's laying around forever and I finally got around to milling them.

Edit: also by some stroke of luck the upper receiver I want is still in stock... ammo on the other hand...


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Did my part to stimulate the economy and bought a new truck. Decided after that to jump in on a pre-order for a GSG552 at my local gun shop. Always wanted a little .22 plinker, something fun and cheaper to shoot. Pick it up Friday, and have to sneak it into the house so my wife doesn't kill me.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 6, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> sneak it into the house so my wife doesn't kill me.



Makes me think of that manspot video.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 6, 2020)

New additions to the family:


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Remi said:


> New additions to the family:



Ugh that SOCOM 😍 so much want.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 6, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Ugh that SOCOM 😍 so much want.


Man, I freaking LOVE that rifle. I've actually had the SOCOM 16 (non-CQB version) for a while, but recently picked up the Archangel CQB stock. It completely transforms and modernizes the ergonomics and adds mounting points. I am a huge fan of the M14 platform and the .308 caliber. The thing is just TOUGH as hell. The factory muzzle brake on the SOCOM 16 controls recoil really well and the iron sights are surprisingly good. I'm a real sucker for old-school stuff that still works well.

I know they aren't cheap, but you can find decent deals if you look around. I highly recommend. 

The M&P 15 is solid, I bought it because it happened to be on sale and I needed to add an AR to the collection already. I like it a lot but the SOCOM 16 is my SHTF gun for sure.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 6, 2020)

I only have 7 guns.  I'm behind.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I only have 7 guns.  I'm behind.


I've cut back to only a dozen guns by consolidating calibers.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 7, 2020)

If the feds end up giving us a 4 month break from federal income tax, I'm going to buy all the guns.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 7, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay. New gun day. Forgot to order a 20moa scope base and the local shop only carries 0 moa. Thanks to amazon prime Ill get a scope mounted sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a vortex crossfire 4-12 to temporarily sit on this gun. It temporarily sat there a week and then I ordered a Vortex Viper PST 6-24 FFP. 

Still havent shot it.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 8, 2020)

My next purchase will likely be a complete pistol kit from PSA.. I have a stripped lower sitting around since the last big "they're taking our guns" frenzy.. Might as well put it together..


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 16, 2020)

@CALEMT @GMCmedic, et al 



CALEMT said:


> How does one know that I'm building an AR-15... because theres springs, pins, and detents flying everywhere and plenty of swear words.


Just started planning my first build, making a list of all the tools and components I need. I'm gonna start with an 80% lower. Going back and forth between getting a PSA upper for my first build, or spending some better coin and getting a BCM or Aero Precision. If I go the latter route then I'll always have the better quality upper. I don't mind spending extra on better components if they are worth it, but I'm definitely not trying to do a Gucci build. This will be mainly for plinking in my backyard and for the distraction / learning experience.  

Most of it seems straightforward enough, but I don't even know where to start when it comes to like the trigger group and the other lower components. 

Any advice?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> trigger group



Any mil-spec trigger will be anywhere from a 6-8 pound pull. I ran one on my AR forever before I upgraded to a Geissele. Beware once you go from a 6-8 pound pull to a 4 pound pull you'll never go back. 



Carlos Danger said:


> other lower components.



What do you mean by other lower components?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> @CALEMT @GMCmedic, et al
> 
> 
> Just started planning my first build, making a list of all the tools and components I need. I'm gonna start with an 80% lower. Going back and forth between getting a PSA upper for my first build, or spending some better coin and getting a BCM or Aero Precision. If I go the latter route then I'll always have the better quality upper. I don't mind spending extra on better components if they are worth it, but I'm definitely not trying to do a Gucci build. This will be mainly for plinking in my backyard and for the distraction / learning experience.
> ...




I have a complete BCM rifle and it is solid and worth every penny. Great quality for a reasonable price. Awesome company too.

If you don't already have one an AR pistol is a great build. My 10.3 is my go to rifle. Compact and portable while still being accurate and shootable. Or a 11.5in is a good middle ground.

The trigger is one thing I always spent good money on. I go with the Geissele SD-C

Except most of my setups would probably qualify as Gucci ha


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have a complete BCM rifle and it is solid and worth every penny. Great quality for a reasonable price. Awesome company too.
> 
> If you don't already have one an AR pistol is a great build. My 10.3 is my go to rifle. Compact and portable while still being accurate and shootable. Or a 11.5in is a good middle ground.
> 
> ...


I was actually initially planning on doing a pistol and have since decided to do a 16" barrel. Maybe I'll do a pistol next.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I was actually initially planning on doing a pistol and have since decided to do a 16" barrel. Maybe I'll do a pistol next.



I would say it depends on the intended use. Is this a home defense gun or a truck gun or a range blaster? IIRC ballistically with the 5.56/.223 the difference between a 10.3 and a 16 is ~500fps depending on what the barrel twist is and what ammo you're using. A 14.5 with the muzzle device being pined and welded will give you a >16 inch length... I believe its 16.1. A 13.7 with a pinned and welded muzzle device will give you 16" exactly.

A 11.5 or a 12.5 is a good middle of the ground barrel length. I was originally going to go with a 10.3 300 blackout with intentions to suppress it, but I don't feel like dealing with the ATF and the ungodly wait for a can. So I'm probably going to do either a 11.5 or a 13.7. 

And @VFlutter I really dig that Geissele URGI upper.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have a complete BCM rifle and it is solid and worth every penny. Great quality for a reasonable price. Awesome company too.
> 
> If you don't already have one an AR pistol is a great build. My 10.3 is my go to rifle. Compact and portable while still being accurate and shootable. Or a 11.5in is a good middle ground.
> 
> ...



Oh that's pretty


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 16, 2020)

BCM is good to go if you dont mind spending the cash. I have run a few PSA builds and theyve all been great, I even SBR'd one. 

Triggers, for the money you cannot beat a Larue trigger. 

Other parts are meh, most lower parts youll never notice a difference in. I choose to upgrade to FA BCG's and BCM charging handles.

As far as short barrels, I run a 10.5" 223. I currently have a 10" 300 blackout and i previously ran an 8 inch. Short barrels are a life changer.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have a complete BCM rifle and it is solid and worth every penny. Great quality for a reasonable price. Awesome company too.
> 
> If you don't already have one an AR pistol is a great build. My 10.3 is my go to rifle. Compact and portable while still being accurate and shootable. Or a 11.5in is a good middle ground.
> 
> ...



Def Gucci.... The guys on Seal Team would be jealous 🤣


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 18, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Def Gucci.... The guys on Seal Team would be jealous 🤣


It looks like one of Garand Thumb's rifles. He's the king of Gucci lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A 11.5 or a 12.5 is a good middle of the ground barrel length. *I was originally going to go with a 10.3 300 blackout with intentions to suppress it, but I don't feel like dealing with the ATF and the ungodly wait for a can. So I'm probably going to do either a 11.5 or a 13.7.*


11.5 or 13.7 in 5.56?

If you mean in .300 blk, why would you use that long of a barrel?


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> 11.5 or 13.7 in 5.56?
> 
> If you mean in .300 blk, why would you use that long of a barrel?



My go-to rifle guy always stuck by 10.5" for an SBR in 5.56.. 

If I hadn't just bought a new guitar, I'd have bought that kit from PSA..


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> 11.5 or 13.7 in 5.56?
> 
> If you mean in .300 blk, why would you use that long of a barrel?



Should’ve clarified yes a 5.56.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dug out one of my all time favorite rifles recently.  Almost forgot how fun it is to shoot and how handy it is.

The venerable M1 Carbine manufactured by National Postal Meter, circa 1944.  76 years old and still runs flawlessly.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dug out one of my all time favorite rifles recently.  Almost forgot how fun it is to shoot and how handy it is.
> 
> The venerable M1 Carbine manufactured by National Postal Meter, circa 1944.  76 years old and still runs flawlessly.



My father carried one of those in WWII. I always wanted one.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> My father carried one of those in WWII. I always wanted one.


To be honest, when I went to the gun store and bought it I wasn't looking for one.  I was actually looking for an M1 Garand, but all they had was the M1A1 Carbine.  I liked how it handled and felt so I bought it.  Got home and did some research and and initially regretted it because I bought into the hype of how underpowered the round was.  Those myths were the reason I started reloading.  

Once I started researching the history and purpose behind the M1 Carbine, I realized it was actually quite excellent in its designed role as the original PDW.  When you realize most defensive shootings occur well inside of 100 yards, the 30 carbine round is more than adequate.    While not a truly effective deer round, it does wonders on varmits and small game too.

I eventually removed the awful folding stock that made it a M1A1 and went with a traditional full length walnut stock from WWII to make it closer to period correct and more comfortable to shoot.  Got the added bonus of a steel buttplate firmly attached to a solid walnut stock in case some well placed buttstroke attitude adjustment is required on something.


----------



## E tank (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dug out one of my all time favorite rifles recently.  Almost forgot how fun it is to shoot and how handy it is.
> 
> The venerable M1 Carbine manufactured by National Postal Meter, circa 1944.  76 years old and still runs flawlessly.


That's a .30 cal, yeah?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

E tank said:


> That's a .30 cal, yeah?


Yes....30 caliber carbine 110 grain bullet moving at 1990 fps out of 18.5" barrel


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2020)

I recently finished an AR chambered in 350 legend.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 16, 2020)

You guys who build what you shoot -- I am in awe. You may outlive the rest of us.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> You guys who build what you shoot -- I am in awe. You may outlive the rest of us.


The awe factor isn't really warranted.  For the most part., the process simply involves buying the right parts and assembling them.  The awe factor is definitely warranted in those cases where the builder machines their own barrels or receivers.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

Dad's got a safe full of WWII stuff. Too bad years ago he sold his pre 86 Thompson.  

But he got a garand, M1Carbine, a luger, a nagant, etc. That ping of the clip ejecting... ugh.  So good


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> You guys who build what you shoot -- I am in awe. You may outlive the rest of us.


Nah, those guys that build 1911s deserve credit. ARs are easy


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Nah, those guys that build 1911s deserve credit. ARs are easy



Still have the custom 1911 my dad made me.  I keep it in the box in the safe.  Gotta keep it nice and pristine.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The awe factor is definitely warranted in those cases where the builder machines their own barrels or receivers.



80% lowers are the way to go.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 80% lowers are the way to go.


True, but I'm still not a huge fan of AR or even AK platforms.  No matter what you do, there will still be some play in the stock, especially on adjustable stocks.  There's just something about wood and steel with the Garand rotary bolt that just feels right.

Seriously considering putting my M1 carbine into my survival kit.  It will do everything I need it to do and carrying 300 rounds of ammo is still pretty light.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but I'm still not a huge fan of AR or even AK platforms.  No matter what you do, there will still be some play in the stock, especially on adjustable stocks.  There's just something about wood and steel with the Garand rotary bolt that just feels right.
> 
> Seriously considering putting my M1 carbine into my survival kit.  It will do everything I need it to do and carrying 300 rounds of ammo is still pretty light.



AR’s and AK’s are meant to be loose. That’s the primary idea of the design so debris can pass through without impeding function of the gun.

AR, AK, bolt guns, I love em all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> AR’s and AK’s are meant to be loose. That’s the primary idea of the design so debris can pass through without impeding function of the gun.
> 
> AR, AK, bolt guns, I love em all.


And yet a tight fit between the stock and receiver is not an issue on any other platform.  I love them all too...I just love some more than others.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Still have the custom 1911 my dad made me.  I keep it in the box in the safe.  Gotta keep it nice and pristine.


My preferred carry weapon is a Springfield Armory Range Officer Elite in 10mm.  Good 1911 trigger with the weight of a steel gun shooting hot 10mm ammo there is no two or four legged critter it won't work on if I do my part.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> To be honest, when I went to the gun store and bought it I wasn't looking for one.  I was actually looking for an M1 Garand, but all they had was the M1A1 Carbine.  I liked how it handled and felt so I bought it.  Got home and did some research and and initially regretted it because I bought into the hype of how underpowered the round was.  Those myths were the reason I started reloading.


I am envious. I'm a big fan of the M1 platform. I would love a both carbine and a Garand.

I have a Springfield SOCOM 16 and a Ruger Mini-14 and I regularly drool over the other M14 clones, especially from Fulton Armory and LRB.



ffemt8978 said:


> Once I started researching the history and purpose behind the M1 Carbine, I realized it was actually quite excellent in its designed role as the original PDW.  When you realize most defensive shootings occur well inside of 100 yards, the 30 carbine round is more than adequate.


Absolutely. I recently bought a Daniel Defense DDM4 PDW in .300 BLK and it has quickly become my favorite firearm. I know it is blasphemy, but I am really not a big fan of the AR platform…..this DD PDW is the first one that I really, really liked.

I haven't gotten around to my 80% build yet, but I might do another PDW in .300 BLK.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I am envious. I'm a big fan of the M1 platform. I would love a both carbine and a Garand.
> 
> I have a Springfield SOCOM 16 and a Ruger Mini-14 and I regularly drool over the other M14 clones, especially from Fulton Armory and LRB.
> 
> ...


Well, you're really going to hate me.  I have an M1 Carbine, M1A Squad Scout, and a M1A SOCOM.  Sold my Mini14 and Mini30 a few years ago when I was consolidating calibers.  Also sold my full sized M1A since it was too unwieldy compared to the Squad Scout for only a couple hundred FPS increase in velocity.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 17, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Nah, those guys that build 1911s deserve credit. ARs are easy



(every 1911 conversation)

"Oh hey I heard you got a new 1911, can I see it?"
"Nope, sent it off to the armorer to have 7 modifications done so that it's reliable, should have it back in about 6 months"

😄😄


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I recently bought a Daniel Defense DDM4 PDW in .300 BLK and it has quickly become my favorite firearm. I know it is blasphemy, but I am really not a big fan of the AR platform…..this DD PDW is the first one that I really, really liked.



If you were some other members on this forum I wouldn’t have to ask this question, but do you shoot it suppressed or un suppressed?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> If you were some other members on this forum I wouldn’t have to ask this question, but do you shoot it suppressed or un suppressed?


I just bought the PDW and do not own a suppressor. I probably will eventually, but it isn't high on my list of priorities. To me the biggest appeal of the .300 BLK is not that it works well suppressed, but that it works so well in defensive range despite being such a compact weapon.

One of the surgeons I work with has a high-end (I forget the brand) AR pistol in .300 which he's been trying to get to work with a suppressor, and he's having all kinds of problems with blowback for some reason.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, you're really going to hate me.  I have an M1 Carbine, M1A Squad Scout, and a M1A SOCOM.  Sold my Mini14 and Mini30 a few years ago when I was consolidating calibers.  Also sold my full sized M1A since it was too unwieldy compared to the Squad Scout for only a couple hundred FPS increase in velocity.


No hate, just envy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> No hate, just envy.


I guess posting a "neener, neener, neener" meme would be uncalled for then.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 17, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, you're really going to hate me.  I have an M1 Carbine, M1A Squad Scout, and a M1A SOCOM.  Sold my Mini14 and Mini30 a few years ago when I was consolidating calibers.  Also sold my full sized M1A since it was too unwieldy compared to the Squad Scout for only a couple hundred FPS increase in velocity.



Do you reload?  That's a lot of expensive ammunition there..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Do you reload?  That's a lot of expensive ammunition there..


Yes I reload.  I primarily reload my straight wall calibers, simply because it's easier and safer.  It allows me to take some if that savings and use it on new 308 ammo.

Costs is one of the reasons I consolidated calibers a few years ago.  Decided to cut back to only the most versatile calibers, even if they're not the most common.  So now I primarily have 10mm, .308 and 45-70 and 12ga.  Since every rule has an exception, mine is the M1 Carbine, and my very first 9mm pistol the Ruger P85.  I also have a couple of 30-30 lever guns and an AR15 but I really don't shoot those often.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 17, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yes I reload.  I primarily reload my straight wall calibers, simply because it's easier and safer.  It allows me to take some if that savings and use it on new 308 ammo.
> 
> Costs is one of the reasons I consolidated calibers a few years ago.  Decided to cut back to only the most versatile calibers, even if they're not the most common.  So now I primarily have 10mm, .308 and 45-70 and 12ga.  Since every rule has an exception, mine is the M1 Carbine, and my very first 9mm pistol the Ruger P85.  I also have a couple of 30-30 lever guns and an AR15 but I really don't shoot those often.



I loathe reloading throated rounds, such a pain..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> I loathe reloading throated rounds, such a pain..


Yep, and the brass doesn't last nearly as long as straight walls.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2020)

I would not recommend a DI suppressed SBR. If I had to do it all over again i'd stick with a piston gun like a SCAR16, HK416, or Sig MCX.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I would not recommend a DI suppressed SBR. If I had to do it all over again i'd stick with a piston gun like a SCAR16, HK416, or Sig MCX.


Supposedly the DD PDW works well suppressed.  Those Sigs are awesome, though. I would have bought one if I'd come across one before I found the DD.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2020)

MCX or even a MPX would be rad.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 19, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> One of the surgeons I work with has a high-end (I forget the brand) AR pistol in .300 which he's been trying to get to work with a suppressor, and he's having all kinds of problems with blowback for some reason


Suppressors tend to generate more backpressure (compared to no suppressor) in the barrel. This because a significant amount of gas remains trapped in the suppressor, even after the bullet has left the system. This changes the pressure curve in the barrel, resulting in a longer amount of time the gas system "sees" pressure. So with DI rifles, the initial gas impulse opens the BCG and gets it moving rearward. Then the impulse is gone and only a little gas gets vented into the receiver. Add a suppressor into the mix and you get gas being pushed under pressure into that same area for a longer period of time. Therefore, lots more blowback of gas. Probably much better an option to go to a pushrod system and adjust the system to just barely operate the BCG when there's no suppressor and live with a little more gas w/ suppressor OR find a gas block that's adjustable on the fly to change between suppressor and no suppressor. 

The things I learned from my M1 Garand...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 20, 2020)

I reloaded some 7mm rem mah and 223 test rounds. I'm going to forego the ladder test and try out the Satterlee method since I finally bought a Chrono. Seems se much easier and I wont have to start from scratch if I decide to change powders or bullets. 

Bonus only loaded 10-15 test rounds instead of 30+


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m wanting to get a 30-30 lever gun and a nice centerfire single-action revolver.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 30, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Suppressors tend to generate more backpressure (compared to no suppressor) in the barrel. This because a significant amount of gas remains trapped in the suppressor, even after the bullet has left the system. This changes the pressure curve in the barrel, resulting in a longer amount of time the gas system "sees" pressure. So with DI rifles, the initial gas impulse opens the BCG and gets it moving rearward. Then the impulse is gone and only a little gas gets vented into the receiver. Add a suppressor into the mix and you get gas being pushed under pressure into that same area for a longer period of time. Therefore, lots more blowback of gas. Probably much better an option to go to a pushrod system and adjust the system to just barely operate the BCG when there's no suppressor and live with a little more gas w/ suppressor OR find a gas block that's adjustable on the fly to change between suppressor and no suppressor.
> 
> The things I learned from my M1 Garand...


i know how the gas systems work, but supposedly some of these higher end DI guns (DD PDW, Q Honey Badger) work well with suppressors with some adjustment to the gas block.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Costs is one of the reasons I consolidated calibers a few years ago.  Decided to cut back to only the most versatile calibers, even if they're not the most common.  So now I primarily have 10mm, .308 and 45-70 and 12ga.  Since every rule has an exception, mine is the M1 Carbine, and my very first 9mm pistol the Ruger P85.  I also have a couple of 30-30 lever guns and an AR15 but I really don't shoot those often.



I’ve been thinking the same thing. I’d still like a 10mm pistol, but 9mm is so much cheaper and easier to find that my primary handguns will always be 9mm. Also as much as I like this new .300 BLK PDW, it’s so much easier and cheaper to stock up on 5.56 and .308 and those rounds are so versatile that I don’t see myself ever owning very many guns that aren’t chambered in 9mm, 5.56, or .308.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 30, 2020)

I loathe shooting .40, I can't imagine how bad 10mm is..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> I loathe shooting .40, I can't imagine how bad 10mm is..


10mm guns are generally heavier and absorb more of thr recoil...especially when shooting off the shelf big brand ammo that is about the same power as a .40.  In my 1911, perceived recoil is about the same as a 45 ACP, unless I'm running Underwood or Buffalo Bore in it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I’ve been thinking the same thing. I’d still like a 10mm pistol, but 9mm is so much cheaper and easier to find that my primary handguns will always be 9mm. Also as much as I like this new .300 BLK PDW, it’s so much easier and cheaper to stock up on 5.56 and .308 and those rounds are so versatile that I don’t see myself ever owning very many guns that aren’t chambered in 9mm, 5.56, or .308.


Just because it's a common caliber does not make it a versatile one.  One of the primary reasons 9mm and 556 are so common is the military surplus side of the equation.  Both are good rounds for stopping two legged threats (primary purpose of military ammo), but they generally suck when it comes time to hunt four legged game.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just because it's a common caliber does not make it a versatile one.  One of the primary reasons 9mm and 556 are so common is the military surplus side of the equation.  Both are good rounds for stopping two legged threats (primary purpose of military ammo), but they generally suck when it comes time to hunt four legged game.


Yeah, I don’t hunt so when I say versatile in this context I guess I mean they all do a good job at the other things that firearms are used for, while also being easy to use and economical to feed


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Yeah, I don’t hunt so when I say versatile in this context I guess I mean they all do a good job at the other things that firearms are used for, while also being easy to use and economical to feed


Not all predators are two legged, so last resort bear defense is a consideration for me.  I don't hunt much either, but I prefer to have it as an option.  For me choosing calibers that fulfill the defense and hunting roles allows me to become more proficient with them.


----------



## Peak (Jul 31, 2020)

I think that what is often missed is the reaction to being shot.

Most sober humans will stop with the treat of being shot, let a lone a fairly minor GSW.

When IQ drops or drugs are involved, the upper brain function decreases too. A situation that may have been handled by a 38 or 32 may now require the much quicker leathality of a much larger cartridge


----------



## FiremanMike (Jul 31, 2020)

Peak said:


> I think that what is often missed is the reaction to being shot.
> 
> Most sober humans will stop with the treat of being shot, let a lone a fairly minor GSW.
> 
> When IQ drops or drugs are involved, the upper brain function decreases too. A situation that may have been handled by a 38 or 32 may now require the much quicker leathality of a much larger cartridge



I'm sorry to disagree, but when someone is intent on committing violence upon you (enough so to justify deadly force) they are unlike to react to minor GSWs.. During the academy we talked about case review after case review of officer involved shootings which essentially revealed "stopping power" as a myth.

Our own firearms instructor told us of a ground fight with a man who was trying to stab him.  2 .45ACP to the chest fatally wounded the man, who continued to fight intensely for a full minute before succumbing to his injuries.


----------



## Peak (Jul 31, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> I'm sorry to disagree, but when someone is intent on committing violence upon you (enough so to justify deadly force) they are unlike to react to minor GSWs.. During the academy we talked about case review after case review of officer involved shootings which essentially revealed "stopping power" as a myth.
> 
> Our own firearms instructor told us of a ground fight with a man who was trying to stab him.  2 .45ACP to the chest fatally wounded the man, who continued to fight intensely for a full minute before succumbing to his injuries.



Hence the statement of most sober humans.

You don’t have to work in EM that long to learn that most gunshot wound live for a long period of time.


----------



## FiremanMike (Aug 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> Hence the statement of most sober humans.
> 
> You don’t have to work in EM that long to learn that most gunshot wound live for a long period of time.



Again I'm not trying to argue just to argue, but you can still see this lack of stopping power in individuals who aren't intoxicated.. 

I suppose you could argue they are intoxicated on adrenaline, which they are..


----------



## Peak (Aug 1, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Again I'm not trying to argue just to argue, but you can still see this lack of stopping power in individuals who aren't intoxicated..
> 
> I suppose you could argue they are intoxicated on adrenaline, which they are..



Sure, there are sober aggressive people who can continue to aggress with wounds that will only end up being lethal after several minutes or hours. I don't think that these represent the majority of poeple who are shot in self defense though.

I've taken care of far more non-deforming 22/32/38 caliber GSWs who ended up running away or cowering after being shot than those who continued to aggress after being shot, let alone considering a larger caliber firearm. 

I've also taken care of plenty of center mass GSWs of large calibers who didn't die, even though they were shot with a 45 ACP, 357, high velocity rifle, et cetera. 

In the end I think a big peice comes down to what you are actually willing to care every day. I can carry a 380 or 38 almost every day. I can carry a 40 or 45 far less. I can carry a 357 or 44 very rarely in the city without being open or obviously printing. I don't want people to assume it's 45 of nothing, 380s or smaller have resolved won a lot of gunfights.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2020)

I EDC a M72 LAW because **** you, **** the car you're hiding behind, and **** your buddies behind you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I EDC a M72 LAW because **** you, **** the car you're hiding behind, and **** your buddies behind you.


Those black vans on your street are the BATFE wanting to have a word with you.👮‍♀️


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Those black vans on your street are the BATFE wanting to have a word with you.👮‍♀️



They can walk up to my door anytime. My welcome mat doubles as a pressure pad for the 500 pounds of tannerite buried under my front porch and lawn lol. 

*kidding of course.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I EDC a M72 LAW because **** you, **** the car you're hiding behind, and **** your buddies behind you.


Don't forget those ******* in the car behind you (backblast area clear!)


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 1, 2020)

Practice with what you're really going to carry most of the time. My CCW only allows a maximum of 3 pistols. Therefore I have a Glock 23, a Glock 27, and my 1911. I carry my Glocks most of the time. I'm familiar enough with my listed firearms that I can tell which one I have just by feel. When I'm carrying my 1911, the manual of arms is automatic and I'll click off the safety at a certain point in the draw. When I'm carrying a Glock, I know by feel it isn't my 1911, so I don't search for the safety. 

As far as accuracy goes, I'm good enough that I can keep rounds on target at distances less than 25 yards quite reliably. What stops a fight instantly? CNS hits. What takes time? Hits anywhere else. What's seriously difficult to do in a fight? Aim well enough to get CNS hits. So, shoot center of mass and be ready for physical combat because all too often people that are mortally wounded don't know it until they've collapsed. Another fight stopper is a mobility hit. If you end up busting the pelvic ring, standing is impossible. 

In any event, handguns are notoriously unreliable at causing mortal wounds. This makes shot placement absolutely key. Placing shots accurately while under stress is also notoriously difficult, but it is easier to do with rifles. I'm not going to be able to conceal a rifle or carry it well, therefore I go with what I will carry...

Also, fortunately I'm pretty recoil insensitive, so pretty much anything in the 9mm-45ACP range in a semi-auto pistol doesn't bother me. Even full-house 10mm loads don't bother me much. I do feel the differences in recoil between the various loads, but it really just doesn't bother me. Interestingly enough, 185gr JHP rounds out of my 1911 tend to feel a bit snappy, much like the 180gr loads in 40S&W. I don't feel a 9mm is a bad choice and I'd carry one. I just haven't found one that I like yet.

As an old instructor of mine used to say: "Speed is fine but Accuracy is final."


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 2, 2020)

I have only owned one gun that I couldn't tolerate the recoil....

.357 Mag out of this little guy is brutal


----------



## FiremanMike (Aug 2, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have only owned one gun that I couldn't tolerate the recoil....
> 
> .357 Mag out of this little guy is brutal


Yeah those featherweight revolvers pretty much universally suck...

Glock 27 is up there too..


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 2, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Yeah those featherweight revolvers pretty much universally suck...
> 
> Glock 27 is up there too..


Magnum rounds in a featherweight revolver is downright brutal. However, I find that the G27 isn't that bad. Snappy, but not bad at all.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 4, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have only owned one gun that I couldn't tolerate the recoil....
> 
> .357 Mag out of this little guy is brutal


Ive got one in 38. I like it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 4, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Yeah those featherweight revolvers pretty much universally suck...
> 
> Glock 27 is up there too..


I have a glock 27 too. 

And 3 10mm's, guess I jist like punishment


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 10, 2020)

I've recently acquired some long guns, none are "evil" assault weapons (as far as CA defines them). I've got a couple single shot shotguns (12g and 20g), a couple of Springfield 03-A3 rifles, a beautiful o/u, and an 870. These were all acquired legally, so I'm all good on that end. Unfortunately, none are small enough to carry concealed, so they're not going on my CCW. 🤣


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2020)

Did the magazine ban get lifted for enough folks to grab a few magazines?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Did the magazine ban get lifted for enough folks to grab a few magazines?


Not yet...still working way through appeals process.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Did the magazine ban get lifted for enough folks to grab a few magazines?





ffemt8978 said:


> Not yet...still working way through appeals process.


We had freedom week and over 1M "large capacity" magazines flowed into the state. The case has yet to be voted on to be heard en-banc. Currently, LCM's are considered to be a "protected arm" and are subject to strict scrutiny. Unfortunately because the State requested a rehearing, this case isn't considered "final" so no "final" orders can be entered. If "we" win, it won't be appealed to SCOTUS as "we" would have won the case. If the State is smart about it, they won't appeal this either. If "we" lose, it would be appealed to SCOTUS and there's a good chance "we" would win at that level. California just doesn't have a non-arbitrary answer to how many rounds is considered adequate for self-defense, but did concede that a 1 round magazine is insufficient and an unconstitutional burden upon the 2A. 

Final votes to take this case en-banc are due in a few more days. Until such time as the Court determines the answer, we won't know if it's going en-banc or not.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 11, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> We had freedom week and over 1M "large capacity" magazines flowed into the state. The case has yet to be voted on to be heard en-banc. Currently, LCM's are considered to be a "protected arm" and are subject to strict scrutiny. Unfortunately because the State requested a rehearing, this case isn't considered "final" so no "final" orders can be entered. If "we" win, it won't be appealed to SCOTUS as "we" would have won the case. If the State is smart about it, they won't appeal this either. If "we" lose, it would be appealed to SCOTUS and there's a good chance "we" would win at that level. California just doesn't have a non-arbitrary answer to how many rounds is considered adequate for self-defense, but did concede that a 1 round magazine is insufficient and an unconstitutional burden upon the 2A.
> 
> Final votes to take this case en-banc are due in a few more days. Until such time as the Court determines the answer, we won't know if it's going en-banc or not.


My answer was the Cliff Notes version...but this is a more complete answer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but I'm still not a huge fan of AR or even AK platforms.  No matter what you do, there will still be some play in the stock, especially on adjustable stocks.  There's just something about wood and steel with the Garand rotary bolt that just feels right.
> 
> Seriously considering putting my M1 carbine into my survival kit.  It will do everything I need it to do and carrying 300 rounds of ammo is still pretty light.


Well it's official.   The M1 carbine is now part of my survival kit/BOB.  300 rounds of ammo and even threw in the bayonet for good measure.

Besides, it goes well with my 1911 EDC.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well it's official.   The M1 carbine is now part of my survival kit/BOB.  300 rounds of ammo and even threw in the bayonet for good measure.
> 
> Besides, it goes well with my 1911 EDC.



Ok boomer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ok boomer.


Yep...my 10mm 1911 is definitely a boomer.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 22, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep...my 10mm 1911 is definitely a boomer.



Depending on your reply I was going to make a snarky remark about invading normandy but I don't think they had 10mm back then so you have thwarted my plans.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Depending on your reply I was going to make a snarky remark about invading normandy but I don't think they had 10mm back then so you have thwarted my plans.


I may be old but I'm not entirely a fool.   👴


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking for folks who have experience with DDm4 V7/11 &or PRO version . any and all opinions are welcome. Aside from DD being top tier and reliable, any other inputs to either of those? Potentially have a good deal lined up (shocking in this day and age  )
*prefer v7, cuz everybody knows M-Lok>Keymod* 
Thanks folks


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2020)

NysEms2117 posts in the gun thread. All is right in the world.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> NysEms2117 posts in the gun thread. All is right in the world.


 I didn't think i had that much influence here . Thanks mate


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 21, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Looking for folks who have experience with DDm4 V7/11 &or PRO version . any and all opinions are welcome. Aside from DD being top tier and reliable, any other inputs to either of those? Potentially have a good deal lined up (shocking in this day and age  )
> *prefer v7, cuz everybody knows M-Lok>Keymod*
> Thanks folks


No experience with either of those models specifically, but I do have a DDM4 PDW, and I can tell you the thing is top notch in every way. It is easily the nicest rifle AR-format pistol that I own . And I'm not even a big AR guy. 

I think you'll be hard pressed to find anyone say anything about Daniel Defense that isn't positive, so unless you are paying way more than MSRP or the thing is pre-owned and has been badly abused, it's hard to go wrong with them. 

I'd say if you've come across what you feel is a good deal on one, it's a no-brainer. Go for it👍.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'd say if you've come across what you feel is a good deal on one, it's a no-brainer. Go for it



Or one that’s in stock.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> No experience with either of those models specifically, but I do have a DDM4 PDW, and I can tell you the thing is top notch in every way. It is easily the nicest rifle AR-format pistol that I own . And I'm not even a big AR guy.
> 
> I think you'll be hard pressed to find anyone say anything about Daniel Defense that isn't positive, so unless you are paying way more than MSRP or the thing is pre-owned and has been badly abused, it's hard to go wrong with them.
> 
> I'd say if you've come across what you feel is a good deal on one, it's a no-brainer. Go for it👍.


much obliged sir. I was thinking along the same lines. Seems high quality to me, it'll prolly make me debate a socom block II build


CALEMT said:


> Or one that’s in stock.


get those connections up .


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> get those connections up .



I’m waiting for funds lol and for BCM to get back in stock.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Or one that’s in stock.





CALEMT said:


> I’m waiting for funds lol and for BCM to get back in stock.


GunBroker has dozens of DD and BCM rifles for sale. Looks like most are going for above MSRP, but they are available at least.  👍


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> GunBroker has dozens of DD and BCM rifles for sale. Looks like most are going for above MSRP, but they are available at least.  👍



I should clarify. I’m waiting for upper receivers.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 9, 2020)

Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 15, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Merry Christmas to me.
> View attachment 5161


Nice gun there bud! What will you with this one?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 15, 2020)

My wife says I can't buy one... https://www.royaltigerimports.com/product-p/m1car001.htm


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 15, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> My wife says I can't buy one...


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 15, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> View attachment 5169


Genius. But I’m single, so I can buy what I want anyway. My buddy who also happens to have opened a gun store this year loves me. I’ve got a few grand worth of firearms and related accessories including a couple really nice knives waiting for me. Some stuff isn’t complete yet. We are either going to meet up or probably will have to make a small pallet to ship it all.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> My wife says I can't buy one... https://www.royaltigerimports.com/product-p/m1car001.htm


Plenty of potential wife replacements out there, not so much for the WW2 M1. I say roll the dice and buy the gun


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 17, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Plenty of potential wife replacements out there, not so much for the WW2 M1. I say roll the dice and buy the gun


There are no replacements.  And she would never divorce me.  But she might make herself a widow if I'm not careful. 😬


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> There are no replacements.



Clearly his wife is also on this forum.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Clearly his wife is also on this forum.


Actually no.  But she does have the log in.  I am glad I didn't marry someone in ems or healthcare.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> My wife says I can't buy one... https://www.royaltigerimports.com/product-p/m1car001.htm


Sad part is if you get it and she shoots it, it will prolly become hers.  Rofl.

Maybe the solution is to buy it for her Christmas present *wink*


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> View attachment 5169


This must be a brilliant idea! Seems like I want to do it 🤣


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just found me an LWRC for wicked cheap, gotta love when people screw up listings


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just found me an LWRC for wicked cheap, gotta love when people screw up listings


Well you can't tell and not show.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 18, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just found me an LWRC for wicked cheap, gotta love when people screw up listings


Or if there are more care to share the listing 😅


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2021)

Found 5.56 for 75 cents a round. I just wish ammo prices can be back to normal


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 23, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Found 5.56 for 75 cents a round. I just wish ammo prices can be back to normal



Haven’t been as lucky.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> Haven’t been as lucky.



I've been scooping up reloading stuff for my dad. He pays me for gas/time.

He's gotten a lot of stuff. Hundreds of priners, bullets, ammo, presses. Etc


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 23, 2021)

I haven't bought anything cause I learned my lesson in 2008, 2012, and 2016


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 23, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Found 5.56 for 75 cents a round. I just wish ammo prices can be back to normal





Rano Pano said:


> Haven’t been as lucky.


I don't expect things to even start to normalize again until later this year, and maybe take a full year to get there once they start moving in the right direction. Depending of course on what new gun control infringements come out of the current congress and presidential administration. 

However, things have definitely improved a little in my area. I mean the common calibers are still not easy to find, and when you do find them you can only get a couple boxes and they are way overpriced. But at least I'm _seeing _a little here and there now.....that's a lot more than I could say for most of last year, when I didn't see a single box of 9mm or 5.56 for months.

OTOH, in late December I bought 1000 rounds of PMC X-tac 55gr for $750 plus shipping from one of the retailers on ammoseek, and today I see the same ammo is $.90 a round, so who knows what is going on.......

The AK guys are laughing all the way to the bank, though. That stuff is cheap as hell compared to anything else.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 23, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Well you can't tell and not show.


I will! It's shipping... from Texas.... which is a bit problematic rn 

Side note- does anybody have experience with the prism optics? Was thinking a burris 3x or a Sig 3x, but a bit worried w/ some reviews


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 23, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Or if there are more care to share the listing 😅


sent PM


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 23, 2021)

I just mounted the Sig Romeo Zero red dot onto my P365XL. Pretty sweet little optic, especially for the price.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> sent PM


Hey hey.  More?


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 23, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I just mounted the Sig Romeo Zero red dot onto my P365XL. Pretty sweet little optic, especially for the price.


I was looking into that optic with the 365XL.I’ve been going back and forth between the Romeo 0 and Holosun 507c.

Purchased the Romeo 5 for my current AR build.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 23, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> I was looking into that optic with the 365XL.I’ve been going back and forth between the Romeo 0 and Holosun 507c.
> 
> Purchased the Romeo 5 for my current AR build.


Yeah those two seem to get a lot of comparisons. I didn't even really look into the Holosun because the Romeo 0 gets great reviews and is about $100 less, plus I like Sig stuff in general. 

How do you like the Romeo 5? I was also looking at that vs. spending a little more on an Eotech for one of my AR's.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> Purchased the Romeo 5 for my current AR build.





Carlos Danger said:


> How do you like the Romeo 5? I was also looking at that vs. spending a little more on an Eotech for one of my AR's.



Good budget optic vs an Eotech or a Aimpoint. Has NVG settings if your a high speed cool guy that has that sort of thing. Haven't had any battery issues since its been on my AR for about 3 years now.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Good budget optic vs an Eotech or a Aimpoint. Has NVG settings if your a high speed cool guy that has that sort of thing. Haven't had any battery issues since its been on my AR for about 3 years now.



Aimpoint gives special first responder discounts and such


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Aimpoint gives special first responder discounts and such



Even with a discount the sig is still significantly cheaper. Is it as quality as a Aimpoint T2? No, absolutely not. The battery life and the construction of the Aimpoint blows the sig out of the water. Dot size is the same, brightness settings I believe are the same. 

I don't know about anyone else of here, but I'm not expecting my Romeo 5 to survive an IED blast. I've banged my optic against trees and walls when I'm LARPing throughout the woods and my house and its still held zero. I paid in the upper $200 range, ~$275 for the sig vs $800 for the Aimpoint. To each their own.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Even with a discount the sig is still significantly cheaper. Is it as quality as a Aimpoint T2? No, absolutely not. The battery life and the construction of the Aimpoint blows the sig out of the water. Dot size is the same, brightness settings I believe are the same.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else of here, but I'm not expecting my Romeo 5 to survive an IED blast. I've banged my optic against trees and walls when I'm LARPing throughout the woods and my house and its still held zero. I paid in the upper $200 range, ~$275 for the sig vs $800 for the Aimpoint. To each their own.



Yeah,  I'm not buying anything non essential right now.  I've got a sig scope on my AR right now. Good enough and still very good.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 23, 2021)

The PA advanced micro is hands down the best bang for the buck Red dot sight. I think I have approaching 3 years on the battery that's in it with constant on at medium power.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 24, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Yeah those two seem to get a lot of comparisons. I didn't even really look into the Holosun because the Romeo 0 gets great reviews and is about $100 less, plus I like Sig stuff in general.
> 
> How do you like the Romeo 5? I was also looking at that vs. spending a little more on an Eotech for one of my AR's.





CALEMT said:


> Good budget optic vs an Eotech or a Aimpoint. Has NVG settings if your a high speed cool guy that has that sort of thing. Haven't had any battery issues since its been on my AR for about 3 years now.



Yeah, I think it's a solid optic. It's definitely not the best, but for what I need it works wells. The price point difference can not be downplayed. They have options of the optic with both high and low mounts for around $200, or just the high mount for $130.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 5, 2021)

Things might be getting back to normal...ish. 


I got a notification from buds online for an in stock rifle over a week ago and never bought it. 

Was still in stock today so I bought it. 


Also got a notification from midway for some rifle brass yesterday, didn't buy it till today. They sold out shortly after I ordered mine, but it didn't fly off the shelf.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 8, 2021)

Compulsive buy for the week - Mossberg 590.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

Anyone here run a LPVO on their AR? I’m considering running one on my AR.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone here run a LPVO on their AR? I’m considering running one on my AR.


I have a cheap Primary arms 1-4 on my m4gery and run the vortex strike fire on a hunting bolt rifle. 

I like it enough to get another vortex to swap out that PA. The PA is nice but the illuminated reticle has a lot of splash.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone here run a LPVO on their AR? I’m considering running one on my AR.


I’m too cheap to buy an acog.. are there worthy competitors out there?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I have a cheap Primary arms 1-4 on my m4gery and run the vortex strike fire on a hunting bolt rifle.
> 
> I like it enough to get another vortex to swap out that PA. The PA is nice but the illuminated reticle has a lot of splash.



Primary arms currently has trijicon Creedo’s and accupoint’s on sale. I want to retain close range abilities but also want to reach out better than a 2 MOA red dot.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2021)

Really wanting to get into long range shooting.  But I need to pay off some debt before I buy a new gun and pick up a new hobby.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 10, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Really wanting to get into long range shooting.  But I need to pay off some debt before I buy a new gun and pick up a new hobby.


Yeah good luck with that. I do long distance shooting with my AR and the typical setup I use runs about 3-4K with optic and mount included. Ammo is the real killer. Can’t find the good stuff easily and I don’t reload.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jan 10, 2022)

I wish I wasn't poo—"financially challenged," I need to get a new EDC 9mm and I got a Sig build in mind. P320 80% FCU, mill it for a manual safety, full size metal frame (cerakoted OD green), OD green slide, Apex trigger, black threaded barrel (just for the extra length), 21 round M17 mags. Colorful phrasing where the serial number would go.

More likely I'll probably end up just getting another Canik until I really make the big bucks running on a truck


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 16, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I wish I wasn't poo—"financially challenged," I need to get a new EDC 9mm and I got a Sig build in mind. P320 80% FCU, mill it for a manual safety, full size metal frame (cerakoted OD green), OD green slide, Apex trigger, black threaded barrel (just for the extra length), 21 round M17 mags. Colorful phrasing where the serial number would go.
> 
> More likely I'll probably end up just getting another Canik until I really make the big bucks running on a truck


Sig p365 - thank me later


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I wish I wasn't poo—"financially challenged," I need to get a new EDC 9mm and I got a Sig build in mind. P320 80% FCU, mill it for a manual safety, full size metal frame (cerakoted OD green), OD green slide, Apex trigger, black threaded barrel (just for the extra length), 21 round M17 mags. Colorful phrasing where the serial number would go.
> 
> More likely I'll probably end up just getting another Canik until I really make the big bucks running on a truck


Why make it so complicated? Go buy a P365 or P365XL off the shelf for $500 and run it.


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sig P365 vs Glock 26 -- any comments?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Sig P365 vs Glock 26 -- any comments?


All I will say is that Glock does offer the Blue Label discount for EMS. So that brings down the cost of it..


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 16, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Sig P365 vs Glock 26 -- any comments?


I was all glock for awhile.  17 when I work uniform patrol, 19 because everyone needs a glock 19, 26 was my primary ccw, then the 43 replaced the 26..

Then my sister got a p365 and i took it to the range.  Within a week I sold my Glock 43 and got a p365 of my own and haven’t thought twice about it.

I kept my 26 loaded and ready to carry in the off chance I wanted a change for the day, but it just never happened.  I just can’t ever find a time when I think “let’s grab the 26 which is notably thicker than the 365 and holds the same number of rounds”…

The 26 is completely unloaded and sitting in my safe.  I can’t bring myself to sell it just yet, but I think that day is coming.  There’s a new guitar I want..


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 16, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> All I will say is that Glock does offer the Blue Label discount for EMS. So that brings down the cost of it..


Thanks, I didn't know about the EMS discount.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> I was all glock for awhile.  17 when I work uniform patrol, 19 because everyone needs a glock 19, 26 was my primary ccw, then the 43 replaced the 26..
> 
> Then my sister got a p365 and i took it to the range.  Within a week I sold my Glock 43 and got a p365 of my own and haven’t thought twice about it.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Sig fixed all the P365 problems from when it first came out.

I too started out carrying Austrian tupperware and at one point had all be three of their models in my collection.  But given my preferred carry caliber, I gravitated towards heavier and stiffer frames of the 1911 (not to mention much better trigger feel).

But lately I've been eyeballing the new M&P 10mm.  Might have to pick one up for my next purchase one day.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone here interested in the new Smith and Wesson CSX?


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jan 16, 2022)

The P365 and 365XL are both excellent, but I'm just more comfortable with a full-size. Plus if I make it I'll have the only one around

I'm a bit of a gun nerd though tbh, selling em is my job til I get on a truck somewhere 🤓


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2022)

Just brought home a Bergara BMR and will be finishing up an AR-10 here in a few months. Want to get the Bergara B14 timber too.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jan 16, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Just brought home a Bergara BMR and will be finishing up an AR-10 here in a few months. Want to get the Bergara B14 timber too.


You gotta give details on said AR -10 build


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Sig P365 vs Glock 26 -- any comments?



Glock 26 is like a bulky brick compared to the P365.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Glock 26 is like a bulky brick compared to the P365.


But Glocks have a feature that very few other guns have...

They can be used as a wheel chock in an emergency.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 17, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Sig P365 vs Glock 26 -- any comments?


Both are great guns. It's hard to beat the lineage of reliability and simplicity that Glock enjoys. However, as concealed carry guns there is no comparison - the Sig is smaller and lighter and has more ammo capacity and shoots great, especially for a small gun. The Glock 48 would be a better comparison. There's also the newer M&P (I forget what they are calling it), the Springfield Hellcat, and a few other new compact / high capacity carry guns that copied the magazine design of the P365.



FiremanMike said:


> I was all glock for awhile.  17 when I work uniform patrol, 19 because everyone needs a glock 19, 26 was my primary ccw, then the 43 replaced the 26..
> 
> Then my sister got a p365 and i took it to the range.  Within a week I sold my Glock 43 and got a p365 of my own and haven’t thought twice about it.
> 
> ...


Same here. The G26 was my first carry gun but ever since I got my first P365 and then the P365XL, those are all I carry. I do use my G17 at the range and at shooting courses sometimes, but even then it's usually my P366XL because that's what I always have with me.

Now that I've gotten past my collector phase of wanting every cool gun that I come across and buying as many as I have the cash and room for, I'm starting to slowly pare my inventory down to just the things that are more practical and get used the most. I love my Glocks but I don't know that I see myself ever carrying or even consistently going to the range with anything other than my compact Sigs. I'll probably always keep my G17 because like you said, everyone needs one full-size Glock, but other than that, any other pistol will probably just live in my safe and rarely see the light of day.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> You gotta give details on said AR -10 build


Mostly Aero parts for the majority. CNC trigger flat single stage. 308. Leaning towards a threaded 20" 1:11 barrel for now. Got a spare Vortex Diamondback sitting around needing a gun to go on. Maybe one day it'll get something a bit nicer. Would like a suppressor just because, but that's a way out purchase.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 26, 2022)

I was gonna buy a half face respirator with built in comms but I decided to buy a suppressor instead.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2022)

GMCmedic said:


> I was gonna buy a half face respirator with built in comms but I decided to buy a suppressor instead.


I'm gonna be buying one for my new 22 one of these days. I've always wanted a suppressed 22 to shoot subs out of.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 27, 2022)

GMCmedic said:


> I was gonna buy a half face respirator with built in comms but I decided to buy a suppressor instead.


One of these days I’m going to register my rifle as an SBR and put a 10.5” barrel on it..


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 27, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> One of these days I’m going to register my rifle as an SBR and put a 10.5” barrel on it..


I did one of my DDM4 PDW's last year. It took forever. Now I need to get around to getting a real stock (as opposed to the brace that it came with) and a can for it. 

Supposedly it's quicker and easier to register now that the ATF modernized their system recently.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 27, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> One of these days I’m going to register my rifle as an SBR and put a 10.5” barrel on it..


I did an SBR about 7 years back. One of these days when I'm rich I'd like to get a CMMG banshee SBR in 10mm.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Jan 27, 2022)

Pocket pistol opinions? I'm looking at the Ruger LCP Max.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 27, 2022)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Pocket pistol opinions? I'm looking at the Ruger LCP Max.


Get a quality IWB holster and go a bit bigger...

IMHO


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jan 27, 2022)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Pocket pistol opinions? I'm looking at the Ruger LCP Max.


I'm happy with my NAA .22 mag revolver, nobody has an inkling of a clue that it's on my person


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 29, 2022)

Haven't found this thread for awhile.  Back in my Special Agent days (way prior to EMS) I carried a 1911 slide on a Paraordanance frame.  But then the rules changed and you could no longer carry single action .45s.  So I went to an H&K USP1,in 45, and carried it cocked and locked.  Best handgun I ever carried  But it was heavy.  Then as I was retiring they changed the rules again to only 9mm.

Now I have a Para P-12 in stainless, which is basically on a Officer's model frame, and a Para Hi-Cap full size.  For everyday CC I go with a G-48 and can stow at least 4 extra mags on me that don't print.  

We'll talk rifles some other time.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2022)

Old Tracker said:


> For everyday CC I go with a G-48 and can stow at least 4 extra mags on me that don't print.



4 extra mags what are you expecting? The invasion on the US?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 29, 2022)

Where I live it is a daily occurrence.  But, if I was really sweating it, it would be the Para P-14 and 3 extra mags of hollow points.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2022)

Old Tracker said:


> Where I live it is a daily occurrence.  But, if I was really sweating it, it would be the Para P-14 and 3 extra mags of hollow points.



Touché, making me feel inadequate with my 11 in the gun with a 12 rounder extra mag.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2022)

Ok fellow forum friends that have NFA items. I'm finally going to get a suppressor for my rifles. I'm looking for something for both 5.56 and 300blk. I'm not particularly chasing decibels but more of signature reduction. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2022)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 1, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Ok fellow forum friends that have NFA items. I'm finally going to get a suppressor for my rifles. I'm looking for something for both 5.56 and 300blk. I'm not particularly chasing decibels but more of signature reduction. Any recommendations?


I'm interested in hearing what you come up with. I'd like something very compact (no more than 6") that keeps my SBR's nice and short but makes shooting inside a little more pleasant. Also not looking for Hollywood quiet.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 1, 2022)

Anyone own (or ever shoot) a Robinson Armament XCR-M? I've never put my hands on one but they look awesome and most of the reviews I've read / seen are very positive. I'm a huge fan of the concept of a short thumper that has AR ergonomics and controls along with a folding stock and quick-change barrel design. Also, Robinson's AK-inspired piston system in an AR is really interesting. The price doesn't seem too outrageous for the quality and features, but they take up to a year to get once you order one. Sig recently released the MCX Spear which checks most of those boxes as well, but with a MSRP around $7k, I'll obviously have to pass on that.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm interested in hearing what you come up with. I'd like something very compact (no more than 6") that keeps my SBR's nice and short but makes shooting inside a little more pleasant. Also not looking for Hollywood quiet.



My local gun shop has a yankee hill for around $500 but after doing some research I could see flash on videos taken in the daylight. I’m leaning more towards surefire, signature reduction looked good from a video taken at night.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2022)

Ok update gents. I called the silencer shop and the people there were super helpful. Ended up going with a deadair sandman S.


----------



## FiremanMike (Mar 1, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Ok update gents. I called the silencer shop and the people there were super helpful. Ended up going with a deadair sandman S.


Lemme know how long your tax stamp takes, I’ve been wanting an SBR for awhile


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> Lemme know how long your tax stamp takes, I’ve been wanting an SBR for awhile



Supposedly the new e-form 4's have a 90 day return.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 6, 2022)

Just bought a new Glock 27, to go with my Glock 23.  Both in 40 Cal.  easier to conceal the 27.

Cleaned out my older truck yesterday to sell it, and found 7 boxes of ammo that I have misplaced over the years.  Another 350 rounds.  Another reason to stay in the same caliber.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 7, 2022)

That ammo has appreciated in value in more than one way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2022)

johnrsemt said:


> Just bought a new Glock 27, to go with my Glock 23.  Both in 40 Cal.  easier to conceal the 27.
> 
> Cleaned out my older truck yesterday to sell it, and found 7 boxes of ammo that I have misplaced over the years.  Another 350 rounds.  Another reason to stay in the same caliber.


Nice thing about my 10mm is that I can shoot all the .40 cal ammo I have left over from back when I carried it.


----------



## FiremanMike (Mar 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nice thing about my 10mm is that I can shoot all the .40 cal ammo I have left over from back when I carried it.


I think that’s bad for the breech, fyi


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> I think that’s bad for the breech, fyi


If it's not a fully supported chamber it can be but my 1911 is.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 7, 2022)

So folks question because decisions decisions: after my tax refund hits (THANK YOU EMT SCHOOL!) and I pay truck insurance, should I use what's left on a new Canik or a new AR?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> So folks question because decisions decisions: after my tax refund hits (THANK YOU EMT SCHOOL!) and I pay truck insurance, should I use what's left on a new Canik or a new AR?


Which one don't you have already?


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 7, 2022)

Ammo, by the case.


----------



## Phillyrube (Mar 8, 2022)

What refund?   I aint giving the guvmint an interest free loan.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 9, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Which one don't you have already?


Both. It's a long story about why I lack an AR, but someone broke into my truck at work in July and stole my Canik so it's a tough decision


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 9, 2022)

Phillyrube said:


> What refund?   I aint giving the guvmint an interest free loan.


Yeah they only wanted to give me 20 bucks but I said "#### that ####" and put in my school info 😎


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Both. It's a long story about why I lack an AR, but someone broke into my truck at work in July and stole my Canik so it's a tough decision


Caniks are sweet. A little flashily styled for my personal taste, but I definitely appreciate them.

IMHO, everyone should own at least one autoloading handgun and at least one carbine or shotgun - and regularly train with them.

However, if you can only afford or (for some nutty reason) only want to own one, the priority should definitely be a pistol. For the simple fact that you are probably more likely to have the pistol with you if you ever have the misfortune to need to use a gun defensively. Also, they say that pistol skills transfer to long guns better than the other way around, so training with a pistol is possibly a higher yield activity than training with your carbine. And pistols are cheaper to feed, at least if you are talking about 9mm.

Being really skilled with a pistol and having it with you as much as possible is far better than having a nice collections of AR's that you rarely train with and/or never have with you.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 11, 2022)

Now I just gotta wait on taxes then. The input is highly appreciated


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is an EMS forum, not a gun forum.  In the past threads about guns have not ended well and resulted  in some members receiving forum vacations.


So, we can't discuss guns even though armed medics hasn't been a discussion for quite a long time?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> -_- For my state:
> 
> "Acquiring any firearm within the State requires a permit from your county Chief of Police. You must be 21 years old and a U.S. citizen or permanent resident alien. You will be fingerprinted and photographed for a criminal background check, and you must affirm by affidavit your mental health and lack of drug or alcohol addiction or criminal background. You authorize release of your medical history and give the name, phone number, and address of your doctor (if any). You are not required to have a doctor or provide a medical clearance. Your doctor is required to release any mental health information pertinent to your acquiring firearms. A drunk driving record, history of serious psychiatric diagnosis, a medical cannabis prescription, or any treatment for alcohol or drug abuse, will result in denial of your permit. A letter from a physician will be required to establish that you are “no longer adversely affected.”
> ...
> ...


Sucks to be in Havana, I mean Hawaii.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Permits to acquire handguns, shotguns, and rifles... smh...


No permit needed for purchasing a computer. Hmm?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

CANMAN said:


> Thats unfortunate, I heard it's one of the best classes available.


RIP, Colonel Cooper.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

SandpitMedic said:


> How many here drill and train with exertion being part of you routine? Pushups to exertion then shoot, buddy carry 100 yards then shoot, etc.
> Shooting from various positions?... kneeing, cornering, on your back, secondary draw, non-dominant hand firing?
> Mag reloads? Clearing malfunctions? Go to secondary?
> 
> ...


I teach this.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 13, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Does anyone out there have extensive experience with both a P365 and a G26 Gen4? If so, what are your likes and dislikes?


P365 is a great gun. Only problem is it's near impossible to fully load the 12 round mag. The G26 is also great and has a better trigger. You can also swap out easily to a 3.5lb trigger unlike the SIG.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> So, we can't discuss guns even though armed medics hasn't been a discussion for quite a long time?


I guess in digging up a two year old post to comment on, you either missed or ignored my next comment a few posts later:


ffemt8978 said:


> I'm well aware of that. My response was meant as more of a warning about what will happen if this thread follows the other gun threads we've had.  For now I see no problem with this thread which is why I did not lock it after my post.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 14, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> I guess in digging up a two year old post to comment on, you either missed or ignored my next comment a few posts later:


No digging up an old post. This popped up in my email with the recent posts.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 5, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> P365 is a great gun. Only problem is it's near impossible to fully load the 12 round mag. The G26 is also great and has a better trigger. You can also swap out easily to a 3.5lb trigger unlike the SIG.


Mine does fine after it was broken in?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 5, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> P365 is a great gun. Only problem is it's near impossible to fully load the 12 round mag. The G26 is also great and has a better trigger. You can also swap out easily to a 3.5lb trigger unlike the SIG.


The G26 has a better trigger than the P365? The G26 is known for having a mediocre (at best) trigger while the P365’s is frequently praised for being so crisp. 

And I have no problem at all loading 12 rounds into my mags, even when they are brand new.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Apr 6, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> The G26 has a better trigger than the P365? The G26 is known for having a mediocre (at best) trigger while the P365’s is frequently praised for being so crisp.
> 
> And I have no problem at all loading 12 rounds into my mags, even when they are brand new.


The Glock's trigger is lighter (5.5-6.5 lbs) than the SIG. The SIG's trigger is crisp, but heavier and stiffer. The trigger reset on the Glock is quicker. Also, there are drop-in triggers (3.5 lbs), extended mag releases, slide stops for Glocks, not so with SIG's.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 6, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> The Glock's trigger is lighter (5.5-6.5 lbs) than the SIG. The SIG's trigger is crisp, but heavier and stiffer. The trigger reset on the Glock is quicker. Also, there are drop-in triggers (3.5 lbs), extended mag releases, slide stops for Glocks, not so with SIG's.


I don’t know trigger weights, but my p365 trigger feels immensely more smooth than my Glock triggers.  It’s much easier for me to hit precision shots with my p365 than even my g17 because of that trigger pull..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> I don’t know trigger weights, but my p365 trigger feels immensely more smooth than my Glock triggers.  It’s much easier for me to hit precision shots with my p365 than even my g17 because of that trigger pull..


Frame size and grip prolly have something to do with that as well.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Frame size and grip prolly have something to do with that as well.


For me, the p365 compared to my Glock 43, the sig blew the glock out of the water.  People (myself included) typically shoot full size guns like the glock 17 better than subcompact guns.  My comment was that I can shoot my p365 as good as (if not better) than my g17, even at tempo..


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> For me, the p365 compared to my Glock 43, the sig blew the glock out of the water.  People (myself included) typically shoot full size guns like the glock 17 better than subcompact guns.  My comment was that I can shoot my p365 as good as (if not better) than my g17, even at tempo..



I've had my 365 a little over 3 years now and I have come to the conclusion that I'm in need of a bigger frame. No matter how soft or firm I grip the gun or how high of a purchase I get on it, it almost feels too small for me. 

I'm waiting for sig to start selling the comped slides. That'll be when I upgrade and thats why I also like the sig 365/320 platform. Wanna get a bigger or smaller frame? Easy, just pull out the fire control group and swap it.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 7, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> I've had my 365 a little over 3 years now and I have come to the conclusion that I'm in need of a bigger frame. No matter how soft or firm I grip the gun or how high of a purchase I get on it, it almost feels too small for me.
> 
> I'm waiting for sig to start selling the comped slides. That'll be when I upgrade and thats why I also like the sig 365/320 platform. Wanna get a bigger or smaller frame? Easy, just pull out the fire control group and swap it.


Have you tried the 365xl?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> Have you tried the 365xl?


 Nope. That’s what I’ll end up going to once the comped slides are released.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 7, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> For me, the p365 compared to my Glock 43, the sig blew the glock out of the water.  People (myself included) typically shoot full size guns like the glock 17 better than subcompact guns.  My comment was that I can shoot my p365 as good as (if not better) than my g17, even at tempo..


I definitely can't say that I shoot my P356 or P365XL quite as well as my G17, but the difference is way less than with any other subcompact that I've ever shot.

As an aside, I often chuckle at the fact that it was only a few years ago that folks commonly referred to the G26 as a "subcompact" and the G19 as a "compact" when now we have options like the P365XL and Hellcat that both have higher round capacity and are way more concealable. Carrying a G26 concealed is like tucking a brick into your waistband compared the new breed of CCW guns.


----------



## FiremanMike (Apr 7, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> I definitely can't say that I shoot my P356 or P365XL quite as well as my G17, but the difference is way less than with any other subcompact that I've ever shot.
> 
> As an aside, I often chuckle at the fact that it was only a few years ago that folks commonly referred to the G26 as a "subcompact" and the G19 as a "compact" when now we have options like the P365XL and Hellcat that both have higher round capacity and are way more concealable. Carrying a G26 concealed is like tucking a brick into your waistband compared the new breed of CCW guns.


I can’t say why I won’t sell my Glock 26, but it’s definitely completely unloaded and in my safe at the moment.

I suppose in the apocalypse it’ll be nice to have my Glock 17, 19, and 26 on me and all able to take  the same mag, right? Lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2022)

FiremanMike said:


> I can’t say why I won’t sell my Glock 26, but it’s definitely completely unloaded and in my safe at the moment.
> 
> I suppose in the apocalypse it’ll be nice to have my Glock 17, 19, and 26 on me and all able to take  the same mag, right? Lol


I used to think like that but over time I've changed my views somewhat.   It started with the realization that in any shtf/wrol scenario,  my goal won't be to have stand up gunfights.   Instead it will be to break contact and evade as quickly as possible.   So Instead of going with carrying massive amounts of ammo, I chose to carry a more effective and versatile caliber on a reliable and proven frame.  Now my focus is on becoming as proficient as I can with that combo.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> I used to think like that but over time I've changed my views somewhat.   It started with the realization that in any shtf/wrol scenario,  my goal won't be to have stand up gunfights.   Instead it will be to break contact and evade as quickly as possible.   So Instead of going with carrying massive amounts of ammo, I chose to carry a more effective and versatile caliber on a reliable and proven frame.  Now my focus is on becoming as proficient as I can with that combo.



I have a P220 in the Lords caliber (45) and I'm coming to the realization that 8 rounds isn't munch in a gunfight which means I have to carry more mags and 45 is a little on the heavy side. 

Looking for a full size 9mm. Can carry more ammo in 2 mags than what I currently have total on my rig.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> I have a P220 in the Lords caliber (45) and I'm coming to the realization that 8 rounds isn't munch in a gunfight which means I have to carry more mags and 45 is a little on the heavy side.
> 
> Looking for a full size 9mm. Can carry more ammo in 2 mags than what I currently have total on my rig.


I EDC a Springfield Range Officer Elite in 10mm with 8rd mag loaded and two 10rd mags for reload.  While heavy, the weight definitely helps with the recoil and I can use the 10mm for hunting medium to large game or penetrating barriers.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 8, 2022)

Para Ordanance went under awhile back, but I think Remington bought their rights.  Para made a .45 in a commander size package that carried 12 rounds of .45.  The also made a P-14, which was full size 1911 but had a mag capacity of 14 and one in the chamber.  Mags are hard to come by now.  But, P-12 mags can be found for a decent price. Single action pieces with a manual safety.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 8, 2022)

Heckler and Kock makes fine pistols too.  Had a USP-1 years back that was my work gun especially for search warrants.  13 round capacity (If I remember) in .45.  Best pistol I ever had, but it was heavy and not easily concealed.  Had both single action and double action capability.  They're available in 9mm now, I think.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2022)

I now have a sudden urge to buy a Sig Sauer MCX Spear, in .277 Fury....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyone carry Fort Scott TUI ammo?  Recently got some and the penetration tests I've seen so far have been pretty impressive.


----------



## HardKnocks (Aug 7, 2022)

I've broken, (i.e. to catastrophic failure) several Semiautos over the years with the exception of two, (barring magazines wearing out);

1) Sig P220 Gen1 .45, (the feedramp fractured after >12K rounds but was fully functional);

2) Glock 19 Gen 1-3s  9mm-40cal.  (I have a G19 Gen 1 with over 20K rounds through it and has never failed me).

I currently carry a 40 cal either full size G22 or G23 compact, (but I prefer the G23).

(I wasn't here for the OP and thought I'd pitch my 3-Cents in).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anyone carry Fort Scott TUI ammo?  Recently got some and the penetration tests I've seen so far have been pretty impressive.


Never heard of it until just now. Looks pretty interesting. Some of my favorite YT browsing involves penetration testing of hard cast 10mm ammo.

I am a big fan of 10mm. I have a G20 and the next addition to my collection will be the new Sig P320 XTEN. And some day I'll have a Colt Delta Elite.

Can't see myself ever using a 10mm as my EDC, though. Maybe in the winter when I can wear a jacket over a OWB holster.


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 15, 2022)

Just got a retirement gig as a range master.  Lots of opportunities to shoot stuff.  Just fired a keltec P17. Nice little semiautomatic, .22, 15 round mag.  Reminds me  of the Walther P22.  I was ringing steel at 50 yds with it ( latest thing after that mall takedown).  A little finicky with the ammo, but its a Keltec.  Some Polishing with a Dremel tool needed.  Laugh at the . 22 but from my years on the box it seems the worst outcomes were from . 22s.   You know, goes in, rattles around like Pacman until you're dead.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 15, 2022)

Congrats on the range master gig.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 18, 2022)

Gun show is coming into town this weekend. Hopefully my wallet survives.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 19, 2022)

Ammo, ammo, ammo.  Gotta feed those babies.  Without it you have a short club.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 19, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Gun show is coming into town this weekend. Hopefully my wallet survives.


Around these parts gun shows are pretty much the worst place to buy anything. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a really good deal at one and in many cases at least over the past few years, prices are considerably higher than in a store. And that’s after paying $15 just to walk in the door. I pretty much stopped going to them altogether. Hopefully you find much better deals than what I have.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 19, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Around these parts gun shows are pretty much the worst place to buy anything. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a really good deal at one and in many cases at least over the past few years, prices are considerably higher than in a store. And that’s after paying $15 just to walk in the door. I pretty much stopped going to them altogether. Hopefully you find much better deals than what I have.



Ammo is usually worth going to gun shows. I can typically get it about 10 cents a round cheaper than stores.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 20, 2022)

My EDC is usually a Glock 23 or Glock 27.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 20, 2022)

You might get a little of the price of the weapon if ya wait until the last day of the show and the last couple of hours.  They really don't want to load all that stuff back up and to the store.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Ammo is usually worth going to gun shows. I can typically get it about 10 cents a round cheaper than stores.


For this year's dove loads, I'm saving about 50% off what one store sells for by reloading. But even components have gun up.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 20, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> For this year's dove loads, I'm saving about 50% off what one store sells for by reloading. But even components have gun up.



9mm was 40 cents/ round and 45 was 50 cents/ round. Cheapest I've seen in comparison to the local stores.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 21, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> 9mm was 40 cents/ round and 45 was 50 cents/ round. Cheapest I've seen in comparison to the local stores.


Really? That still seems really expensive for range ammo. Do you ever check out Ammoseek.com? Multiple sellers there listing it for less than 25 cents per round, and I'm paying even a little less than that in stores around here.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Really? That still seems really expensive for range ammo. Do you ever check out Ammoseek.com? Multiple sellers there listing it for less than 25 cents per round, and I'm paying even a little less than that in stores around here.



I haven’t seen it that low in a long time.


----------

